# NYC Herf - With Pics of Guys



## TMoneYNYY

I was just wondering if anybody here was interested in a New York City herf anytime soon? I've been hearin' so much about these East Coast herfs I can never get to. B/c I'm so close by train, and because it seems as though there are reasons other than cigars I can go to NY for, I figure, why not try arrangin' a herf?!?!?! Anyone... hello?


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I was just wondering if anybody here was interested in a New York City herf anytime soon? I've been hearin' so much about these East Coast herfs I can never get to. B/c I'm so close by train, and because it seems as though there are reasons other than cigars I can go to NY for, I figure, why not try arrangin' a herf?!?!?! Anyone... hello?


I am up for a Herf in NYC. I live in NJ but only 15 mins from NYC.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I was just wondering if anybody here was interested in a New York City herf anytime soon? I've been hearin' so much about these East Coast herfs I can never get to. B/c I'm so close by train, and because it seems as though there are reasons other than cigars I can go to NY for, I figure, why not try arrangin' a herf?!?!?! Anyone... hello?


You should also consider the NERF HERF!!!!

Thats going to be a big one... Might even hit 100 ppl this year.

WOOT WOOT.

I could see doing a NY Herf with you fellow one of these days, its not far for me either.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Well I guess since I live in NY I could make it


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I don't want to do anything too big, but I think it would be nice to get in a nice NY herf sometime. I love the city, and I love cigars, so the combo would be fantastical!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I don't want to do anything too big, but I think it would be nice to get in a combo. It would be fantestical!


:r Sorry man could not resist all the words just were in the right places.......

I agree though a nice herf in NY would be fun.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> :r Sorry man could not resist all the words just were in the right places.......
> 
> I agree though a nice herf in NY would be fun.


BASTARD!!!!! I'm not sure as to where we should go, but I've heard there's a lot of good places. Any comments/suggestions/manipulation of my words to make it seem as though I stated something awkward, yet blatantly did not?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> BASTARD!!!!! I'm not sure as to where we should go, but I've heard there's a lot of good places. Any comments/suggestions/manipulation of my words to make it seem as though I stated something awkward, yet blatantly did not?


What about some of the Fine cigar shops in Manhattan??

DUX chime in here you know the spots to go.......


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> What about some of the Fine cigar shops in Manhattan??
> 
> DUX chime in here you know the spots to go.......


There are plenty of shops, and a few bars, but I'm not sure which will allow a bunch of us in at once so we can talk loudly and smoke the place up somthin' good!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> There are plenty of shops, and a few bars, but I'm not sure which will allow a bunch of us in at once so we can talk loudly and smoke the place up somthin' good!


Depends on how much we are spending I would imagine.....


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Depends on how much we are spending I would imagine.....


Well played, my friend. I loved the Davidoff store, but it was way too small (not enough seats) to accomodate us. However, I've heard there are other stores (i.e. Rex Barclay) that may be possible.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

This is a fairly large cigar-friendly bar that can accommodate a large group....

http://nymag.com/listings/bar/carnegie_club/

I'd be interested in herfing as well....work in NYC live 20 minutes away!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Mr.Maduro said:


> This is a fairly large cigar-friendly bar that can accommodate a large group....
> 
> http://nymag.com/listings/bar/carnegie_club/
> 
> I'd be interested in herfing as well....work in NYC live 20 minutes away!!


Mr. Maduro's from BROOKLYN!!!!! My mother grew up in Bensonhurst, and we go there all the time! Spumoni Gardens is my favorite restaurant in the WORLD!!!!!

Anyways, the place looks nice, and the minimum isn't bad at all! (I've seen places up to $60). I hope people under 21 are allowed in, 'cause it looks great!


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Mr.Maduro said:


> This is a fairly large cigar-friendly bar that can accommodate a large group....
> 
> http://nymag.com/listings/bar/carnegie_club/
> 
> I'd be interested in herfing as well....work in NYC live 20 minutes away!!


Carnagie is nice, but just to give fair warning, they have a minimum per/person tobacco requirement(each person at the table needs to spend $10 on cigars), their cigars are MASSIVELY overpriced($20 for a Partagas Black - $35 for a Padron Anni), and the drinks, etc are expensive as well. So, if you walk in the door, you will probably be dropping at least $50.

All that said, it's a nice place and I enjoy going there occasionally for a scotch and a cigar.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Mr. Maduro's from BROOKLYN!!!!! My mother grew up in Bensonhurst, and we go there all the time! Spumoni Gardens is my favorite restaurant in the WORLD!!!!!
> 
> Anyways, the place looks nice, and the minimum isn't bad at all! (I've seen places up to $60). I hope people under 21 are allowed in, 'cause it looks great!


Again if you are spending enough Age wont matter....... 

Seriously I wont go somewhere that makes me buy this or that. I will first go speak with a manger and let him know my intentions if they insist on me buying something I will gladly take my money down the street. I have never been forced to pay any premium anywhere, not about to start. If the service is good and the wait staff are cute they will get there money. If ten guys walk into a cigar bar in NY, they are missing out on minimum $1000.00 collectively; asking me to pay any $ up front is out of the question.

As a wise man once told me : Cover Charges are for people who cant get in the back door.

I love that phrase.........


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> *Again if you spending enough Age wont matter......
> *
> Seriously I wont go somewhere that makes me buy this or that. I will first go speak with a manger and let him know my intentions if they insist on me buying something I will gladly take my money down the street. I have never been forced to pay any premium anywhere, not about to start. If the service and the wait staff are cute they will get there money. If ten guys walk into a cigar bar in NY, they are missing out on minimum $1000.00 collectively; asking me to pay any $ up front is out of the question.
> 
> As a wise man once told me : Cover Charges are for people who cant get in the back door.
> 
> I love that phrase.........


Learned that one fast


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Learned that one fast


What are you saying, that even in this day in age partying with me brings out the corruptive need in peoples wallets?

The 50 we handed to the cop was for the parking issue not the age issue


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Im sure we can come up with some place, there has to be a few decent cigar bars in NYC.. I havent been looking so this would be new for me


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Mr.Maduro said:


> This is a fairly large cigar-friendly bar that can accommodate a large group....
> 
> http://nymag.com/listings/bar/carnegie_club/
> 
> I'd be interested in herfing as well....work in NYC live 20 minutes away!!


I second the carnegie_club. I have not been there but from all the reviews I read it is supposed to be a very nice place. I believe the $10 min on tobacco is because of NY state laws. Their tobacco revenue has to be a certain percent of the total revenue to keep their status as cigar lounge.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

http://www.barandbooks.cz/ 
Found this place while hunting for Cigar bars in NYC


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Honestly, carnagie is one of the best. The others are pretty trendy, and I'm fat and old and don't fit in.:r :r

I actually don't have a problem with their tobacco minimum. All they are doing is ensuring that the percentage they need to is derived from tobacco so they can maintain their loophole that lets them allow smoking. You will find similar at any cigar bar in NYC.

The other option would be one of the tobacco shops. However, Davidoff does not have the space, nor do J&R or De La Concha. I've not been to Nat Sherman, but they might. I think their whole second floor is a smoking lounge. I'll find out.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



snowy said:


> I second the carnegie_club. I have not been there but from all the reviews I read it is supposed to be a very nice place. I believe the $10 min on tobacco is because of NY state laws. Their tobacco revenue has to be a certain percent of the total revenue to keep their status as cigar lounge.


I dont mind blowing $100 bucks or so for a nice night out with the CS crew


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> I dont mind blowing $100 bucks or so for a nice night out with the CS crew


 Good sounds like Doug has the first round Iced Teas!!

Just Kidding, It would be awsome to herf with Mr. Sexy Cooler.

Ryan


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

We thinking about a weekend or a weeknight here?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> We thinking about a weekend or a weeknight here?


Probably start on a weeknight and end on the weekend....



for me it would depend on how much room Dux is coffing up for sleepy people...


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> We thinking about a weekend or a weeknight here?


Weeknight is preferred but weekend is OK. I believe on Friday & Saturday nights they have a band or something like that. I don't know, maybe I am getting old but I prefer to smoke in someplace where we don't have to scream over the music.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> I dont mind blowing $100 bucks or so for a nice night out with the CS crew


I do mind, but if I have to... it's a DAMN good reason!!!!! I've heard Nat Sherman has a 2nd floor for smoking, but I can't be sure. Either way, everything seems to be pretty close. Afterwards, we can go for a run in Central Park, and go to the Met!!!!! Wait, no... let's smoke instead...


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Fridays / Saturday works best for me  If i cant sleep a full day after a night or smoking and drinking my office will suffer


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Fridays / Saturday works best for me  If i cant sleep a full day after a night or smoking and drinking my office will suffer


Hahahaha... it happens to the best of us! Personally, I think we should try Nat Sherman for 2 reasons:

1.) We don't have to pay a cover

2.) See: No. 1


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Hahahaha... it happens to the best of us! Personally, I think we should try Nat Sherman for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1.) We don't have to pay a cover
> 
> 2.) See: No. 1


With enough advance warning I will be taking the next day OFF


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> With enough advance warning I will be taking the next day OFF


You party with me in NY you best take a week!!! Ask Quint about partying with me in the city!!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> You party with me in NY you best take a week!!! Ask Quint about partying with me in the city!!! WOOT WOOT


Can you guess what sucks about not being 21... wait, before you even answer... you are correct.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> You party with me in NY you best take a week!!! Ask Quint about partying with me in the city!!! WOOT WOOT


Oh man, the sig tag !! I am blind.

Ryan are you going ??


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Can you guess what sucks about not being 21... wait, before you even answer... you are correct.


Party with me and it wont matter ask Landers


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Party with me and it wont matter ask Landers


Well played, sir... well played. I'm going to train-it to the city, so I'll already be right by Grand Central... I was hoping for a weekend herf, but I'm pretty sure any day of the week is fine.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Well played, sir... well played. I'm going to train-it to the city, so I'll already be right by Grand Central... I was hoping for a weekend herf, but I'm pretty sure any day of the week is fine.


Idealy for me would be to start Friday afternoon or after work for the older folks... Then party it up friday night till 5am ish in the city, Saturday day cruise the city and enjoy some shopping and local taverns. Saturday night have a little mini Herf and then we all split from there........

That way we get max party in min time!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Idealy for me would be to start Friday afternoon or after work for the older folks... Then party it up friday night till 5am ish in the city, Saturday day cruise the city and enjoy some shopping and local taverns. Saturday night have a little mini Herf and then we all split from there........
> 
> That way we get max party in min time!!


Holy crap... that would be awesome. I might be able to pull that off.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Holy crap... that would be awesome. I might be able to pull that off.


It would go something like this

4pm-11pm Herf 
11pm - 5am We be clubbin.
5:30 Am Essex house for Breakfest
8:am - 11am central park herf!!! Ya its cold and thats fun too.
11am- 4 shop eat drink.
4pm-8pm mini Herf.......

older non NY residents could get a room at the ESSEX and join back up in the AM. Just a thought.......

Now thats a party.

Whos with me, come on DUX get out the old leisure suit....


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> It would go something like this
> 
> 4pm-11pm Herf
> 11pm - 5am We be clubbin.
> 5:30 Am Essex house for Breakfest
> 8:am - 11am central park herf!!! Ya its cold and thats fun too.
> 11am- 4 shop eat drink.
> 4pm-8pm mini Herf.......
> 
> Now thats a party.
> 
> Whos with me, come on DUX get out the old leisure suit....


You forgot 10:00 p.m. to Tuesday- pass-out.


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> It would go something like this
> 
> 4pm-11pm Herf
> 11pm - 5am We be clubbin.
> 5:30 Am Essex house for Breakfest
> 8:am - 11am central park herf!!! Ya its cold and thats fun too.
> 11am- 4 shop eat drink.
> 4pm-8pm mini Herf.......
> 
> older non NY residents could get a room at the ESSEX and join back up in the AM. Just a thought.......
> 
> Now thats a party.
> 
> Whos with me, come on DUX get out the old leisure suit....


You are still a young gorilla I see. I might make it through some of that. I'd probably be looking to catch a train home after the Central Park morning herf though. And you'd all be welcome to meet me in New Haven for a drink/stogie afterwards


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Let's go....let's start mulling a date around. I won't be able to pull the "all-nighter" (Married :c ) but I'm definately down for the main herf!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> You are still a young gorilla I see. I might make it through some of that. I'd probably be looking to catch a train home after the Central Park morning herf though. And you'd all be welcome to meet me in New Haven for a drink/stogie afterwards


I'm only 18, so I could probably keep goin' for another 2-3 days!!!!! But then... 2-3 weeks of sleep. I'm not lazy... I'm just... a person who likes to relax... a lot!


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> It would go something like this
> 
> 4pm-11pm Herf
> 11pm - 5am We be clubbin.
> 5:30 Am Essex house for Breakfest
> 8:am - 11am central park herf!!! Ya its cold and thats fun too.
> 11am- 4 shop eat drink.
> 4pm-8pm mini Herf.......
> 
> older non NY residents could get a room at the ESSEX and join back up in the AM. Just a thought.......
> 
> Now thats a party.
> 
> Whos with me, come on DUX get out the old leisure suit....


I am ok with the schedule. But from 10pm - 2am I'll take you to a place you never been before. The we can go clubbin.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> It would go something like this
> 
> 4pm-11pm Herf
> 11pm - 5am We be clubbin.
> 5:30 Am Essex house for Breakfest
> 8:am - 11am central park herf!!! Ya its cold and thats fun too.
> 11am- 4 shop eat drink.
> 4pm-8pm mini Herf.......
> 
> older non NY residents could get a room at the ESSEX and join back up in the AM. Just a thought.......
> 
> Now thats a party.
> 
> Whos with me, come on DUX get out the old leisure suit....


Im not a fan of clubbing, I hate tight spots and lots of sweaty people LOL
Id much rather hang out at a bar and just relax


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Let's go....let's start mulling a date around. I won't be able to pull the "all-nighter" (Married :c ) but I'm definately down for the main herf!!


I am married too, bring her along they can party too!!!! Send them off shopping they will be out later then us !!!

Lets get a date going guys!!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I am married too, bring her along they can party too!!!! Send them off shopping they will be out later then us !!!
> 
> Lets get a date going guys!!


Yeah so I can put my days In


----------



## RedBaron

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

How about the Havana Lounge in NYC, I hear its a nice spot, I been wanting to hit NYC, and just need a reason.


----------



## LesIsMore

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I wish I could join you guys but I'm headed back to college on Friday  If there's a herf next time I come back home (Spring Break) I'm there, Penn Staters can party with the best of them even though RP's schedule scares me a little.


----------



## sspolv

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I -might- be in the city this Sunday, but I'll be hanging out with family. My uncle is a huge cigar smoker/gnawer, so I'll probably be hitting up the cigar places with him while I'm there. It might be possible for me to, oh, say, accidentally run into you guys at Nat Sherman...y'know, something like that. I wouldn't be able to stay long, but I'd really like to attend a herf and hang out with a bit of the CS crew. Other than that, I'm booked until the summer. Them bastages at school feel like making me do work again.


----------



## ColdCuts

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I haven't been to all of the places mentioned, but I have been to and would recommend Merchants East. _<== clicky_ You can bring your own smokes, the food is good, they've got deep leather couches, and there's no cover charge.

BTW, I've been to Davidoff, JR, and Nat Sherman. You may want to visit those shops just for kicks, but none of those three have adequate seating for a herf. :2


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

That place looks nice. Maybe we should start getting a date set, hopefully a weekend.


----------



## ColdCuts

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> [Merchants East] looks nice. Maybe we should start getting a date set, hopefully a weekend.


You might want to give 'em a call to see if those who are under 21 are going to have any trouble getting into the cigar lounge. Once there's a headcount, unless the group is small, making a reservation might not be a bad idea either. :2


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

A Bar/Lounge that allows you to smoke cigars sounds wonderful. I passed by the Nat Sherman store last week and I didn't see a 2nd floor. I will take a better look next time I'm around that area.

As far as the plans go I don't think I can hang with what RP suggested. I quit clubbing when I was in my late teens. Plus the wife will not be too happy with me being gone for 3 days :r But the 4pm-11pm herf sounds like a fun night. I work in midtown so anywhere in the city is not a problem after work :w

Cheers,
JIAN (G-On)


----------



## raisin

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



ColdCuts said:


> You might want to give 'em a call to see if those who are under 21 are going to have any trouble getting into the cigar lounge. Once there's a headcount, unless the group is small, making a reservation might not be a bad idea either. :2


Might be a real good idea, actually.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



raisin said:


> Might be a real good idea, actually.


Hopefully this will come together... I can't wait to get a good herf in!


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Are we going to set a date ? I propose Jan 26th...


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



snowy said:


> Are we going to set a date ? I propose Jan 26th...


The day after my birthday YAY  :al :al :hn


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Okay, folks, you heard it here first. The 26th will be the NYC herf... so, now all we need is a starting location... the journey has begun.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Okay, folks, you heard it here first. The 26th will be the NYC herf... so, now all we need is a starting location... the journey has begun.


WOOOT WOOOT I will start clearing my calender for that weekend.

I have some friends flying in that WED and leaving that FRI morning, since they are flying out I will try to hop over to NY that day for later afternoon arrival, either via plane or car.

Ryan


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Alrighty.. 26th and 27th i need off then. Woot. I'll talk to my boss about getting those days off. I'll let her know I'll be out of town. While I'll be taking the day off.. this is no guarantee that i'll be able to come. Money is gonna be tight this month with me being off and with 400 bucks in bills coming up Jan 30 and Feb 1.. could be a tight one... but if I got the money, I'll definitely come.

Ryan, we can go car or plane if you and your lovely wife wanted to make it a group drive/fly. I have a pretty good deal site for flights.. so I'll take a look there and see what they are getting for round trip to NY. Not sure which will be cheaper though, granted, you could theoretically smoke in a car :r. Herf on the way there too.. :w


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Party with me and it wont matter ask Landers


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Alrighty.. 26th and 27th i need off then. Woot. I'll talk to my boss about getting those days off. I'll let her know I'll be out of town. While I'll be taking the day off.. this is no guarantee that i'll be able to come. Money is gonna be tight this month with me being off and with 400 bucks in bills coming up Jan 30 and Feb 1.. could be a tight one... but if I got the money, I'll definitely come.
> 
> Ryan, we can go car or plane if you and your lovely wife wanted to make it a group drive/fly. I have a pretty good deal site for flights.. so I'll take a look there and see what they are getting for round trip to NY. Not sure which will be cheaper though, granted, you could theoretically smoke in a car :r. Herf on the way there too.. :w


Well if you want to have maximum fun we will leave the wife at home. She is not a supporter of single moms like I am. Plus I know some people in NY from the old Howard Stern KROCK crew that can get us in some killer places....

If you want to do a drive up it would save money we could split the gas I think you probably get better gas mileage then me by about 20 so if you really want to save your car would be the best route. We could easily make this trip up and maybe leave the car at DUX house and then take the train into town.......

Money is not something we worry about when it comes to having fun you just show up and the rest will work out. I know you have been busy being off of work so I am not that worried about it.

Let me know your thoughts but we can easily make this work.

Ryan


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Alrighty.. 26th and 27th i need off then. Woot. I'll talk to my boss about getting those days off. I'll let her know I'll be out of town. While I'll be taking the day off.. this is no guarantee that i'll be able to come. Money is gonna be tight this month with me being off and with 400 bucks in bills coming up Jan 30 and Feb 1.. could be a tight one... but if I got the money, I'll definitely come.
> 
> Ryan, we can go car or plane if you and your lovely wife wanted to make it a group drive/fly. I have a pretty good deal site for flights.. so I'll take a look there and see what they are getting for round trip to NY. Not sure which will be cheaper though, granted, you could theoretically smoke in a car :r. Herf on the way there too.. :w


2 times the herf! AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I would offer you guys a place to "take a break" after the herf if you're drivin'. However, I'm not quite sure how the parents would react. Maybe I should get them a vacation...


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

You all are going to make me do this all-nighter after a long day at work?!! cruel and unusal punishment. Maybe I'll take that friday off and you guys can meet me in New Haven, we can stop at the Owl Shop for a stick and then hop on the train to NY.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

"take a break"

:r I can see someone has not partied with me before. What is this break crap??? NY to Boston 3 hours 15 minutes. We dont need no stinkin break!!!!

Wait till your parents see two guys jump out of a car with nudy magazines taped to the windows and cigar smoke pouring out the sun roof!!!! Then they will approve...

Craig, you think we can get a mini bar into your car before the drive, saves on stopping at the bars on the way MUWAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> You all are going to make me do this all-nighter after a long day at work?!! cruel and unusal punishment. Maybe I'll take that friday off and you guys can meet me in New Haven, we can stop at the Owl Shop for a stick and then hop on the train to NY.


I would, but I don't think it would be easy for me. I live 5 minutes from the train to NY, it would just be easier.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> "take a break"
> 
> :r I can see someone has not partied with me before. What is this break crap??? NY to Boston 3 hours 15 minutes. We dont need no stinkin break!!!!
> 
> Wait till your parents see two guys jump out of a car with nudy magazines taped to the windows and cigar smoke pouring out the sun roof!!!! Then they will approve...
> 
> Craig, you think we can get a mini bar into your car before the drive, saves on stopping at the bars on the way MUWAHAHAHAHHAH


Oh God no... it's what I feared the most... A GOOD TIME!!!!!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> "take a break"
> 
> :r I can see someone has not partied with me before. What is this break crap??? NY to Boston 3 hours 15 minutes. We dont need no stinkin break!!!!
> 
> Wait till your parents see two guys jump out of a car with nudy magazines taped to the windows and cigar smoke pouring out the sun roof!!!! Then they will approve...
> 
> Craig, you think we can get a mini bar into your car before the drive, saves on stopping at the bars on the way MUWAHAHAHAHHAH


I dooo have a mini fridge from my college days.. I suppose we could just find an adapter to plug it into the cigarette lighter... :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> I dooo have a mini fridge from my college days.. I suppose we could just find an adapter to plug it into the cigarette lighter... :r


I've got one!!!!!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Oh that way we can keep our smokes at the proper temp too.

Yeah officer thats what its for the booze bottles are for thermal mass........

See it all about being creative......

Craig, we are on for sure then right.... NO asscuses.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Oh that way we can keep our smokes at the proper temp too.
> 
> Yeah officer thats what its for the booze bottles are for thermal mass........
> 
> See it all about being creative......
> 
> Craig, we are on for sure then right.... NO asscuses.


I would feel HORRIBLE, if you had to put out any money on my accord Ryan...


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> I would feel HORRIBLE, if you had to put out any money on my accord Ryan...


But you drive a VW..........

Would you stop worrying, you will be fine. We going to NY not NC how bad could it be 

Seriously just bring yourself and what you can and you can hit me back some other time when it works for you. You know I am one who does not care!!!!

This is about FUN, and CIGARS.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> But you drive a VW..........
> 
> Would you stop worrying, you will be fine. We going to NY not NC how bad could it be
> 
> Seriously just bring yourself and what you can and you can hit me back some other time when it works for you. You know I am one who does not care!!!!
> 
> This is about FUN, and CIGARS.


Alright.. you got me. Let's do this thing!! I'll make sure i get the time off. 

Lets hope i can get my W-2's and taxes electronically filed before then


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Alright.. you got me. Let's do this thing!! I'll make sure i get the time off.
> 
> Lets hope i can get my W-2's and taxes electronically filed before then


Alright! My first attempt at a herf and it should be AWESOME! I think we can find a good place to accomadate us at first. I liked Merchants East, but I don't know if the cigar bar is under-21.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Alright! My first attempt at a herf and it should be AWESOME! I think we can find a good place to accomadate us at first. I liked Merchants East, but I don't know if the cigar bar is under-21.


21 is a number that a contribution can make go away.

Relax this is NY have a good time.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Don't worry about the age thing.. shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Maybe a stop at Grimaldi's for some food is in order before hand? I have friends in the city I'd like to see.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Maybe a stop at Grimaldi's for some food is in order before hand? I have friends in the city I'd like to see.


I dont care what we do as long as there are women to look at and my flask is full. Food is always good.........

Food, drink, cigars, women, cigars, women, women, food...

Something like that works for me.....

I am not picky.... Ask Craig we can just party till we either cant stand or were just plain kicked out of NY.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'm cool with whatever. Like my siggy says:

"Happiness is a good martini, a good meal, a good cigar and a good woman... or a bad woman, it depends on how much happiness you can stand." - George Burns


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I dont care what we do as long as there are women to look at and my flask is full. Food is always good.........
> 
> Food, drink, cigars, women, cigars, women, women, food...
> 
> Something like that works for me.....
> 
> I am not picky.... Ask Craig we can just party till we either cant stand or were just plain kicked out of NY.


That would be awesome. The next time your wife asks, "Honey, do want to go to NY this weekend?!?!?!"

"Yea... about that..."


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Welp, i already got kicked out of stanzas... whats going one step further? Lets go for a whole city :r.

Think we should start taking a paypal collection for bail money....


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Here's what I think... let's see if we can make it so I don't remember the herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Here's what I think... let's see if we can make it so I don't remember the herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wouldn't be surprised :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Wouldn't be surprised :r


EXCELLENT!!!!!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Though, in my experience, I tend to remember everything for a bit, then things get hazy.. then i wake up in my own bed not knowing how the hell I made it from one dorm to the next without falling down, falling UP, or getting arrested. I manage to remember everything up until i black out. So you just might remember the herf :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Though, in my experience, I tend to remember everything for a bit, then things get hazy.. then i wake up in my own bed not knowing how the hell I made it from one dorm to the next without falling down, falling UP, or getting arrested. I manage to remember everything up until i black out. So you just might remember the herf :r


Well said... I'll be takin' the train, so driving won't be necessary. Finding a place to... "calm down" after the herf may be.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

That's what the subway is for on the way to the next club


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> That's what the subway is for on the way to the next club


Dear God, my wallet is going to HATE me! I'm a "student" and don't even have a job. I'm going to be paying for cigars with coins pretty soon!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Yeah, I'm taking the semester off, working full time as a cook, so after covering my car insurance and payment.. i'll be all good


----------



## sspolv

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Blehhh, you guys are killing me! Arrgh, I'd give an arm to come herf with you guys. I've got a few select bottles currently stowed in my dorm room that I know would get much needed attention from you guys. But, unfortunately, the 26th is definitely an out-of-the-question time for me. This semsester is swamped for me. 17 credits, and I'm currently doing research and trying to get a paper published...as a freshman. I guess you'll have to count me out on this one. But this summer...this summer we better do this again.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



sspolv said:


> Blehhh, you guys are killing me! Arrgh, I'd give an arm to come herf with you guys. I've got a few select bottles currently stowed in my dorm room that I know would get much needed attention from you guys. But, unfortunately, the 26th is definitely an out-of-the-question time for me. This semsester is swamped for me. 17 credits, and I'm currently doing research and trying to get a paper published...as a freshman. I guess you'll have to count me out on this one. But this summer...this summer we better do this again.


Sorry to hear about that, man... school always comes first... good luck!


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

If everyone is OK with the 26th then we have to set the place. I think we have serveral nominations:

Carnegie Club

Merchant East

Bar and Books

Havana Lounge.

What is your preference and I guess we need to know how many people are attending to make reservation or at least see if these places can accomodate the group...


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



snowy said:


> If everyone is OK with the 26th then we have to set the place. I think we have serveral nominations:
> 
> Carnegie Club
> 
> Merchant East
> 
> Bar and Books
> 
> Havana Lounge.
> 
> What is your preference and I guess we need to know how many people are attending to make reservation or at least see if these places can accomodate the group...


Those places sound good (I haven't heard of _Bar and Books_, however)... and from what it sounds like, all we need is a starting point, the end-destination is yet to be determined, however!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Well if you want to have maximum fun we will leave the wife at home. She is not a supporter of single moms like I am. Plus I know some people in NY from the old Howard Stern KROCK crew that can get us in some killer places....
> 
> If you want to do a drive up it would save money we could split the gas I think you probably get better gas mileage then me by about 20 so if you really want to save your car would be the best route. We could easily make this trip up and maybe leave the car at DUX house and then take the train into town.......
> 
> Money is not something we worry about when it comes to having fun you just show up and the rest will work out. I know you have been busy being off of work so I am not that worried about it.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts but we can easily make this work.
> 
> Ryan


Leaving your car in my spot should not be a problem, I will just leave my Car in a visitor spot so you guys dont need to look for one..

The train is 1 mile from my house, it takes about 45 to 50min to get into the city.

Dux


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I think my vote would be for Merchant East
It just looks like a great place to kick back and relax


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Here are the links to the website for the four places mentioned.

http://www.hospitalityholdings.com/

http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

http://www.barandbooks.cz/

I could not find any website for Havana Lounge. RedBaron did you mean the GrandHavanaRoom. If you meant the GrandHavanaRoom and you can get us in I vote for the Grand Havana Room.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



sspolv said:


> Blehhh, you guys are killing me! Arrgh, I'd give an arm to come herf with you guys. I've got a few select bottles currently stowed in my dorm room that I know would get much needed attention from you guys. But, unfortunately, the 26th is definitely an out-of-the-question time for me. This semsester is swamped for me. 17 credits, and I'm currently doing research and trying to get a paper published...as a freshman. I guess you'll have to count me out on this one. But this summer...this summer we better do this again.


I plan to host something at my house over the summer so you will get your chance


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Bar and Books looks like it might be a nice place, but the cigar bar is a tad small for a large party... maybe we should start at Merchant's East?


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

It's starting to get cold here in the city. 33 degrees today in midtown. Hopefully it will be 50s by the time we all meet up


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Okay I saw a list of places, why are we not going to try to make it to all of them?????

All we need to know is how to get to dux house and when we are meeting at the first place.

Landers gas up the pig, its getting close to that time of year..... Doug you and landers and I will coordinate the plan for meeting at your place......... I think trying to get up there by lunch is the best plan. We can have some lunch with the Dougy and then raid his humidor.........

I think we have the start to a working plan. You do realize we will have to get a bail fund started...... :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Okay I saw a list of places, why are we not going to try to make it to all of them?????
> 
> All we need to know is how to get to dux house and when we are meeting at the first place.
> 
> Landers gas up the pig, its getting close to that time of year..... Doug you and landers and I will coordinate the plan for meeting at your place......... I think trying to get up there by lunch is the best plan. We can have some lunch with the Dougy and then raid his humidor.........
> 
> I think we have the start to a working plan. You do realize we will have to get a bail fund started...... :r


I was thinking about getting into the city around noon or 1, depending on how late I sleep! Food and smoke shall be plentiful... I just spoke to someone at Merchant's East, and the age restriction is 21-over... do people hate me or something?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I was thinking about getting into the city around noon or 1, depending on how late I sleep! Food and smoke shall be plentiful... I just spoke to someone at Merchant's East, and the age restriction is 21-over... do people hate me or something?


I will see about some IDS send me a face pic DL style and I will see if anyone can help me out 

Sounds easy enough to me, I can get 3-4 of them done fast if I can get the right pics.

RP


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I thought I might share these with you guys... just some random pictures.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ryan's starting to sound like an international man of mystery. Friends at KROCK/Stern, Fake Ids.......who is this man we are dealing with??????.....CIA?????? :r


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



stevieray said:


> Ryan's starting to sound like an international man of mystery. Friends at KROCK/Stern, Fake Ids.......who is this man we are dealing with??????.....CIA?????? :r


Nah man I just traveled alot. I met the KROCK guys in Thailand on a island partying, we ended up getting way messed up and it formed a friendship.....

Fake IDS I live in a college town..........

Oh and the guy standing with a washington muck muck cant get into a club....my god son.....use your connections.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



stevieray said:


> Ryan's starting to sound like an international man of mystery. Friends at KROCK/Stern, Fake Ids.......who is this man we are dealing with??????.....CIA?????? :r


:r Possible under cover agent working for the FEDS :r


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I will see about some IDS send me a face pic DL style and I will see if anyone can help me out
> 
> Sounds easy enough to me, I can get 3-4 of them done fast if I can get the right pics.
> 
> RP


Dude... time for me to send you a pic!

Oh, and it is FREAKING OFFICIAL! I have the 26th and 27th off of work. NYC prepare yourself well cuz you are about to meet Ryan and Craig haulin' ass into the city and tearing the place up!!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Oh, it's on... so I think that we should find a place to start, and get a head-count so we know who/what/why is goin'... well, not why, we know why.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Well, I don't know where anything is or what anything is like and I don't think Ryan does either. We'll be makign the trip together it seems. Whatever place you guys decide on will probably be just fine with us. As long as we can enjoy a nice stogie and a beverage after a long car ride!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Well, I don't know where anything is or what anything is like and I don't think Ryan does either. We'll be makign the trip together it seems. Whatever place you guys decide on will probably be just fine with us. As long as we can enjoy a nice stogie and a beverage after a long car ride!


From what I've heard, there'll be MANY cigars... and quite a few drinks!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I know lots of bars and clubs in NY not cigars bars.........

I am game for everything we are all good to park at dux and take the train in......

You guys make it happen I will just sit back and have fun.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I know lots of bars and clubs in NY not cigars bars.........
> 
> I am game for everything we are all good to park at dux and take the train in......
> 
> You guys make it happen I will just sit back and have fun.


Sounds good. I hope previous posts of mine are... sufiicient.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Well since you started it you should have a time and location where people can meet up and start it at say 4-9 at one place so people know where to go.........

Also to get a list together of who is to be expected so we know whats up.

Just my .02


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Well since you started it you should have a time and location where people can meet up and start it at say 4-9 at one place so people know where to go.........
> 
> Also to get a list together of who is to be expected so we know whats up.
> 
> Just my .02


:tpd:


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Well, should we take a vote? I would say Merchant's East, however, I would need to "clear up" the 21-over issue...


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Well, should we take a vote? I would say Merchant's East, however, I would need to "clear up" the 21-over issue...


Why the heck dont you just not avoid and it pretend its not a problem, sometimes confidence is all you need.

If we have some older members they cna say you are there son, an adult can bring there minor child into a bar.

Just my .02


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Why the heck dont you just not avoid and it pretend its not a problem, sometimes confidence is all you need.
> 
> If we have some older members they cna say you are there son, an adult can bring there minor child into a bar.
> 
> Just my .02


Good call... good idea, too.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Just put in for the 26th off  
waiting for approval....


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'll go after work :ss

Dressing attire? Location? No 21 issue over here. I'll be 29 on Jan 25th :c


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> I'll go after work :ss
> 
> Dressing attire? Location? No 21 issue over here. I'll be 29 on Jan 25th :c


Dressing attire? Something in pink silk so we know who you are, and can move when you try to sit with us!! 

I guess you will have to do several birthday shots, this will just add to DUX bar bill but I know he wont mind. 

Looks like we are all a go for this herf. I suggest someone notify the local authorities that there will be several loose gorillas on the street of NY on the chosen days...

Lets get ready to rumble.......

:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Dressing attire? Something in pink silk so we know who you are, and can move when you try to sit with us!!
> 
> I guess you will have to do several birthday shots, this will just add to DUX bar bill but I know he wont mind.
> 
> Looks like we are all a go for this herf. I suggest someone notify the local authorities that there will be several loose gorillas on the street of NY on the chosen days...
> 
> Lets get ready to rumble.......
> 
> :ss


Alright. Looks like we need a head count:

-Start at Merchant's East around 3-4 p.m.


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Alright. Looks like we need a head count:
> 
> -Start at Merchant's East around 3-4 p.m.


I am in. I'll come after work around 7pm..


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'll come by after work as well, probably around 6-7pm. Can't say for sure how long I'll be out though...


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> I'll come by after work as well, probably around 6-7pm. Can't say for sure how long I'll be out though...


Okay, so we have:

-Me
-Snowy
-RP
-Malik
-Landers
-Anyone else in?


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Dressing attire? Something in pink silk so we know who you are, and can move when you try to sit with us!!
> 
> I guess you will have to do several birthday shots, this will just add to DUX bar bill but I know he wont mind.
> 
> Looks like we are all a go for this herf. I suggest someone notify the local authorities that there will be several loose gorillas on the street of NY on the chosen days...
> 
> Lets get ready to rumble.......
> 
> :ss


Speaking of dress atire.. ryan are you going to wear that new low cut, short cut, black dress you bought? It would go great in the city, and it looked real slimming on you. u

:r


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Okay, so we have:
> 
> -Me
> -Snowy
> -RP
> -Malik
> -Landers
> -Anyone else in?


Geez do all my posts go unnoticed :bx

DUX is going <---- me Doug


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Geez do all my posts go unnoticed :bx
> 
> DUX is going <---- me Doug


-Me
-Snowy
-RP
-Malik
-Landers
-DUX!!!!!
-More?


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I've come out of lurker status for this event! I will be there.:ss


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> -Me
> -Snowy
> -RP
> -Malik
> -Landers
> -DUX!!!!!
> -More?


Hehe Thanks 

Cant wait for this to happen 
http://www.thesmilies.com


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> I'll go after work :ss
> 
> Dressing attire? Location? No 21 issue over here. I'll be 29 on Jan 25th :c


You forgot me...I'll go after work too, so see you guys at 6pm.

JIAN (G-On)


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Dressing attire? Something in pink silk so we know who you are, and can move when you try to sit with us!!
> 
> I guess you will have to do several birthday shots, this will just add to DUX bar bill but I know he wont mind.
> 
> Looks like we are all a go for this herf. I suggest someone notify the local authorities that there will be several loose gorillas on the street of NY on the chosen days...
> 
> Lets get ready to rumble.......
> 
> :ss


Jesus! shots also? I want to be able to make it home :r The Saturday after I have to go out for drinks also :al ....oh man this is starting to look bad already 

JIAN (G-On)


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

So no proper attire needed? I guess I'll be in my birthday suit :r :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> So no proper attire needed? I guess I'll be in my birthday suit :r :ss


Hahaha! I guess buisness-casual is what most of the cigar bars require... either that or a tuxedo t-shirt!

-Me
-Snowy
-RP
-Malik
-Landers
-DUX!!!!!
-MeNimbus
-JohnnyLaw
-Anyone care to join us?


----------



## alarmguy1

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Count me in also.

Is it still at Mechants East?

I'll probably arrive around 8:00


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Jesus! shots also? I want to be able to make it home :r The Saturday after I have to go out for drinks also :al ....oh man this is starting to look bad already
> 
> JIAN (G-On)


Tell your liver I said good luck :r


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Hahaha! I guess buisness-casual is what most of the cigar bars require... either that or a tuxedo t-shirt!
> 
> -Me
> -Snowy
> -RP
> -Malik
> -Landers
> -DUX!!!!!
> -MeNimbus
> -JohnnyLaw
> -Anyone care to join us?


I will suggest no tennis shoes for the men as alot of clubs later on in the evening will not allow tennis shoes....for those not clubbing wear whatever the hell you want.....And yes DUX you are going clubbing!!! No asscuses!.......I will just wear jeans, boots, and a button down my normal herf attire.


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

i am definitely interested. i work in the 114(astoria) so i'm right over the bridge.
i have never been to one. is there a post about requirements/etiquette etc. so i know what to do?
dont worry about getting in, i got it covered.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Tell your liver I said good luck :r


Craig you are so evil. I hope you get so drunk that you sleep with a man or at least Ryan and/or Doug :r :r


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

If I get drunk enough to sleep with a man, I'd better wake up dead. :r

Ryan.. since I shouldn't be wearing Tennis shoes... what should I wear? My only shoes I really wear are these:

http://www.top-trendy.com/images/Nike Mens Cortez Basicm2.jpg


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Craig you are so evil. I hope you get so drunk that you sleep with a man or at least Ryan and/or Doug :r :r


Haha NO thanks  that would not make the wife happy


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I will suggest no tennis shoes for the men as alot of clubs later on in the evening will not allow tennis shoes....for those not clubbing wear whatever the hell you want.....And yes DUX you are going clubbing!!! No asscuses!.......I will just wear jeans, boots, and a button down my normal herf attire.


LOL Clubbing now thats funny :r


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Bet it would make her happier than you waking up in another womans bed though.. lol


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

My Last train home on friday night is 1:50AM


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Well, it looks like it will be Merchants East... I hope I can get in... this should be one quality evening!!!!!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> My Last train home on friday night is 1:50AM


This is the funniest chit I have ever read, I am more concerned about what time the first train in headed your way the following morning, you will not make the 1:50am....... No asscuses Doug, this is manfest............

Plus your wife will understand your going out with the boys, I am trying to get ahold of my buddy who has a loft downtown ,that would mean open bar and roof top partying......might be cold but we wont feel it by then......

I will keep you posted,

Ryan


----------



## Quint

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> You party with me in NY you best take a week!!! Ask Quint about partying with me in the city!!! WOOT WOOT


Just read this post...sorry brain cells still haven't recovered from _" night out with Ryan" _....:ss

Wife just started talking to me again though.....:r


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Quint said:


> Just read this post...sorry brain cells still haven't recovered from _" night out with Ryan" _....:ss
> 
> Wife just started talking to me again though.....:r


Sleeping on the porch are we ? :r


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Quint said:


> Just read this post...sorry brain cells still haven't recovered from _" night out with Ryan" _....:ss
> 
> Wife just started talking to me again though.....:r


Something tells me my wife is going to kick me to the couch after this adventure


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Something tells me my wife is going to kick me to the couch after this adventure


Wouldn't it be worth it, though?!?!?! After all, after nights like this, the couch is where I always end up!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Yeah but Id much rather sleep in my bed


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Yeah but Id much rather sleep in my bed


I guess I'm much less picky about where I sleep when... I don't really care!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I am trying to get ahold of my buddy who has a loft downtown ,that would mean open bar and roof top partying......might be cold but we wont feel it by then......
> 
> I will keep you posted,
> 
> Ryan


:r :r :r Looks like Craig, Ryan and Doug will be waking up together or at least keeping each other warm.

I already informed my wife and she seems fine with it as long as I wake up and go drinking the following day :c


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> :r :r :r Looks like Craig, Ryan and Doug will be waking up together or at least keeping each other warm.
> 
> I already informed my wife and she seems fine with it as long as I wake up and go drinking the following day :c


I have yet to inform anyone. I plan on discussing approximately 5 minutes before I leave.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Yeah but Id much rather sleep in my bed


Why give her the chance, stay out all night.......

Has anyone looked at the cost of a suite at the essex house or other downtown hotel for that night in case we do decide to crash and wake up hungover as all hell......

WOOT WOOT this is going to be excellent.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Why give her the chance, stay out all night.......
> 
> Has anyone looked at the cost of a suite at the essex house or other downtown hotel for that night in case we do decide to crash and wake up hungover as all hell......
> 
> WOOT WOOT this is going to be excellent.


Jesus... I don't think I'll make it out alive!!!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Just so you all know, my friend passed this along to me:

http://www.florios.com/

It looks like a good place, there's obviously food, no cover, and you can get a free cigar, too! Let me know if you think it's a better place to start.


----------



## snowy

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Just so you all know, my friend passed this along to me:
> 
> http://www.florios.com/
> 
> It looks like a good place, there's obviously food, no cover, and you can get a free cigar, too! Let me know if you think it's a better place to start.


Maybe we can meet up at Merchant East and head to florios for dinner. I wouldn't mind having good Italian food.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Why give her the chance, stay out all night.......
> 
> Has anyone looked at the cost of a suite at the essex house or other downtown hotel for that night in case we do decide to crash and wake up hungover as all hell......
> 
> WOOT WOOT this is going to be excellent.


Working on it 

So far I have found...

http://offsoho.com/rates.html

The Deluxe Suite for Four (S4): 
A FULLY PRIVATE spacious two room suite, for up to four adults. Features a master bedroom for two guests with choice of 2 twin, 1 queen or 2 full size beds; a separate chic living room with a full size sofabed that can sleep two additional guests; private gourmet kitchen; fully private marble bath; color T.V. and air conditioning. 
Price 179-199

This place happens to be near http://www.florios.com/


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Why give her the chance, stay out all night.......
> 
> Has anyone looked at the cost of a suite at the essex house or other downtown hotel for that night in case we do decide to crash and wake up hungover as all hell......
> 
> WOOT WOOT this is going to be excellent.


Ryan,

I have a friend in the hotel industry.. I'll check with her about maybe a friends and family discount at a hotel in NYC.

Craig


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I've been to Little Italy a few times, but never seen a cigar room for Florios. Maybe I missed it but not once did I see anything of the sort in Little Italy. They mainly have just restaurants with no smoking. It will be definitely worthwhile to check it out.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Has a date been picked for this???


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Has a date been picked for this???


Friday the 26th


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Has a date been picked for this???


Last I heard it was supposed to be Friday, the 26th, which is next weekend. You coming Patrick?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Okay, so it'll be Friday the 26th at Merchant's East (around 3:00), then off to Florio's for dinner... sound good?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Okay, so it'll be Friday the 26th at Merchant's East (around 3:00), then off to Florio's for dinner... sound good?


Ummm You going to sechdule a herf then dinner??? Grab a granola bar this is HERF Time, you wanna party with wolfgang puck be my guest!! j/k sounds good!

Im coming down there to smoke cigars and get DUX drunk so I can take advantage of hi

s cooler 

WOOT WOOT


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Alright, I just got a response from a friend who works with the "Choice hotels" line of hotels. They aren't park plaza.. but for one night I'm sure we can manage a comfort inn or the like, especially if it saves us a bundle of bucks. She is gonna let me know what hotels it can be used for and what the rates are. I'll let you know later tonight 

Craig


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Ummm You going to sechdule a herf then dinner??? Grab a granola bar this is HERF Time, you wanna party with wolfgang puck be my guest!! j/k sounds good!
> 
> Im coming down there to smoke cigars and get DUX drunk so I can take advantage of hi
> 
> s cooler
> 
> WOOT WOOT


Who WOULDN'T want to do that!!!!! This should be fun... I'm bringing a friend of mine, but he could out-drink a horse... I'm going to hate myself for this, and my wallet will hate me.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Alright, I just got a response from a friend who works with the "Choice hotels" line of hotels. They aren't park plaza.. but for one night I'm sure we can manage a comfort inn or the like, especially if it saves us a bundle of bucks. She is gonna let me know what hotels it can be used for and what the rates are. I'll let you know later tonight
> 
> Craig


Craig,

As long as its in the city, we are cool. The reason I suggest the Essex is its close to all the places we will be. I look forward to hearing your suggestions......


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Craig,
> 
> As long as its in the city, we are cool. The reason I suggest the Essex is its close to all the places we will be. I look forward to hearing your suggestions......


The sidewalk is ALWAYS open!!!!!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Alright, I just got a response from a friend who works with the "Choice hotels" line of hotels. They aren't park plaza.. but for one night I'm sure we can manage a comfort inn or the like, especially if it saves us a bundle of bucks. She is gonna let me know what hotels it can be used for and what the rates are. I'll let you know later tonight
> 
> Craig


Make sure you can smoke in the room


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Yeah, I'll def be looking for a smoking room. Unheard of in this state.. but I guess in NY they have them..


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Yeah, I'll def be looking for a smoking room. Unheard of in this state.. but I guess in NY they have them..


GET A SUITE!!!!! We will need space........We might end up supporting single moms that night and I dont want them to feel crouded!!! :r

Thanks for looking into it Craig.

Ryan


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

:r :r :r Ryan you dog... I'd love to see what your wife would say if she was lurking here.... :r

Anyway, I'll look for the biggest room I can get, mmmkay?

Craig


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> :r :r :r Ryan you dog... I'd love to see what your wife would say if she was lurking here.... :r
> 
> Anyway, I'll look for the biggest room I can get, mmmkay?
> 
> Craig


Wow, you guys are goin' all out for this one!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Who's Holding the bail money??????


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Ryan you dog... I'd love to see what your wife would say if she was lurking here.... :r
> 
> Anyway, I'll look for the biggest room I can get, mmmkay?
> 
> Craig


You obviously dont now her that well............ 

Big Room, and maybe a large closet so I can get some alone time with Doug

s cooler.......


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

You better have protection...


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> You better have protection...


I will bring these........


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I will bring these........


:r That should do


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

you guys are frigan cracking me up... alright :r. I'm off to work, gotta earn some money.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> you guys are frigan cracking me up... alright :r. I'm off to work, gotta earn some money.


Damn right you do, you know what I can do at the bar. You better work overtime!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Tis true. Hopefully I'll be out later, rather than earlier. I got sent home early the past two nights cuz we had no customers.. anyway... woot. I'll be back later on at some point. Lets just hope I hit the powerball tonight. 180 Million.....


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Tis true. Hopefully I'll be out later, rather than earlier. I got sent home early the past two nights cuz we had no customers.. anyway... woot. I'll be back later on at some point. Lets just hope I hit the powerball tonight. 180 Million.....


You win the lottery I will buy you a drink to celebrate!!

Have fun at work, take pics of all the cute women that come in..........WOOT WOOT Tell them its for a school project and then post them all on the board tonight...


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

merchants is the upper east side, and a stones throw from the queensboro bridge.
for those who are unfamiliar with this area, it has the best bars anywhere, especially 2nd ave in the low 90's streets 
this area is inhabited by ALOT of VERY ATTRACTIVE nurses, teachers and other working women who enjoy getting buzzed after work on friday. i would suggest dressing club casual.
you will not be able to afford a hotel in the immediate area of merchants - this is the richest zipcode in new york, so your best bet is takin the subway downtown or to queens.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> merchants is the upper east side, and a stones throw from the queensboro bridge.
> for those who are unfamiliar with this area, it has the best bars anywhere, especially 2nd ave in the low 90's streets
> this area is inhabited by ALOT of VERY ATTRACTIVE nurses, teachers and other working women who enjoy getting buzzed after work on friday. i would suggest dressing club casual.
> you will not be able to afford a hotel in the immediate area of merchants - this is the richest zipcode in new york, so your best bet is takin the subway downtown or to queens.


Can you reccomend a good hotel in the area of Merchants, if I am coming to NY I plan to enjoy my stay regardless of cost, the thought of drinking and then piling on a subway is 100% un appealing to me.

Ryan.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Can you reccomend a good hotel in the area of Merchants, if I am coming to NY I plan to enjoy my stay regardless of cost, the thought of drinking and then piling on a subway is 100% un appealing to me.
> 
> Ryan.


Thats what Cabs are for


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Can you reccomend a good hotel in the area of Merchants, if I am coming to NY I plan to enjoy my stay regardless of cost, the thought of drinking and then piling on a subway is 100% un appealing to me.
> 
> Ryan.


if money is not an issue, i would suggest a google search for hotel avaiability along central park south. (try zip codes within 5 mi. 10021 or 10023) this is very close to merchants, has a great view of the park, and is a major tourist area (lots of foreign women).


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> if money is not an issue, i would suggest a google search for hotel avaiability along central park south. (try zip codes within 5 mi. 10021 or 10023) this is very close to merchants, has a great view of the park, and is a major tourist area (lots of foreign women).


I posted a link for a 4 person suite (200 Bucks a Night)


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> if money is not an issue, i would suggest a google search for hotel avaiability along central park south. (try zip codes within 5 mi. 10021 or 10023) this is very close to merchants, has a great view of the park, and is a major tourist area (lots of foreign women).


Can anyone look in to the area around central Park. I beleive the Essex house is right there. I have stayed there years ago and loved it. I will gladly chip in heavy if we can get a nicer place.

DUX - Cab = for cigars not for Ryan.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Lets see what landers comes up with. I know im on a tight budget so the Essex House is going to be hard for me..


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> I posted a link for a 4 person suite (200 Bucks a Night)


This place is near Soho.

http://offsoho.com/rates.html

The Deluxe Suite for Four (S4): 
A FULLY PRIVATE spacious two room suite, for up to four adults. Features a master bedroom for two guests with choice of 2 twin, 1 queen or 2 full size beds; a separate chic living room with a full size sofabed that can sleep two additional guests; private gourmet kitchen; fully private marble bath; color T.V. and air conditioning. 
Price 179-199


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Doug where is that in relation to central park???? Is it nice?? Has anyone stayed there???? WOOT WOOT


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Its a bit further down town, its a quick cab ride


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Its a bit further down town, its a quick cab ride


Cab = thing for cigars........ 

I am up for whatever my vote still goes too http://www.jumeirahessexhouse.com/
Suite inner court yard 600 sqrft for 300

or facing the park 1400 sq ft of party pleasure for 625$$

WOOT WOOT again I am up for whatever, but this is a once in a life time I promise.........This is going to go down in the record books


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

this herf is starting to sound so good that people will be flying in from all over......I might have to see if I can find a way to get there......


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



stevieray said:


> this herf is starting to sound so good that people will be flying in from all over......I might have to see if I can find a way to get there......


I think freaking everyone should show up.......I might just get drunk enough to get on one knee in tiffanys and propose to DUX cooler!!!

Doug does the sexy cooler have wheels???


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

RP, if there is a hotel room, I don't think there'll be enough libations on the planet to quench the thirst of the herf-attendees... this will be NASTY!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Man, where are all you guys when we have the jersey herfs?

What date(s) is this planned for?


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



carbonbased_al said:


> Man, where are all you guys when we have the jersey herfs?
> 
> What date(s) is this planned for?


Jan 26th


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



carbonbased_al said:


> Man, where are all you guys when we have the jersey herfs?


Uhh.. in New York?


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Johnnylaw said:


> Uhh.. in New York?


LOL! Real far drive isn't it :r

26 I can't make. That conflicts with the Mahogany's herf.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



carbonbased_al said:


> LOL! Real far drive isn't it :r
> 
> 26 I can't make. That conflicts with the Mahogany's herf.


Well what about the 27th? The herf will still be live and well...........WOOT WOOOT

We are going to write a novel on how to properly party........

I think even 99% of bachelor parties will be jealous........

Anyone ever wonder what it would be like to cruise the street of manhattan sticking out the roof of a limo puffing a cigar???? I think that might just happen at the rate were going.........now that I think about it might be kinda cold.........oh hell who cares this is the NYC herf!!

WOOT WOOT


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Well what about the 27th? The herf will still be live and well...........WOOT WOOOT
> 
> We are going to write a novel on how to properly party........
> 
> I think even 99% of bachelor parties will be jealous........
> 
> Anyone ever wonder what it would be like to cruise the street of manhattan sticking out the roof of a limo puffing a cigar???? I think that might just happen at the rate were going.........now that I think about it might be kinda cold.........oh hell who cares this is the NYC herf!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT


Jesus... I just wanted to smoke some sticks in NY, and now... it's a full-blown herf-a-thon!

So just so we know, some people want a hotel room, and if they get one, we should probably go there 1st, and then to the bars. Otherwise we won't make it out.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Jesus... I just wanted to smoke some sticks in NY, and now... it's a full-blown herf-a-thon!
> 
> So just so we know, some people want a hotel room, and if they get one, we should probably go there 1st, and then to the bars. Otherwise we won't make it out.


Who wont make it out??? Im dont give a rats arse if they are puking there arse off they is headed out, I have seen 4 drunk men carry another drunk man down the street, he made a great table for drinks while they carried him!! With one man shooting pics...........This is a herf we will do what it takes!~~~

Well someone pick a room, I think the central park local is cool since we can walk from anywhere no way to lose people etc......Plus you will be able to park there if driving in.........Just my .02

The hotel will be an nice place to freshen up etc between events ahahahahha We need a list of Room people.....

ME
DUX - NO ASSCUSES
Craig
one more maybe, if we all pitch in the cost will be minimal and we will save it on booze alone I am sure each persons share of the room will only be a few drinks at the bars.......

Lets get this baby underway and lets get a room booked.......That way we can start getting monies lined up etc.........

oh and one more thing, WOOT WOOT


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'm sure that if you care to take some time to allow me and my friend to enjoy the room with the rest of you before we hit the town, I could certainly bring some things, too! What do you enjoy?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm sure that if you care to take some time to allow me and my friend to enjoy the room with the rest of you before we hit the town, I could certainly bring some things, too! What do you enjoy?


SOMEONE BOOK A ROOM!!!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

WORD UP!!!!! If there is a hotel room involved, it will only make things... good.:tpd:


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Well what about the 27th? The herf will still be live and well...........WOOT WOOOT
> 
> We are going to write a novel on how to properly party........
> 
> I think even 99% of bachelor parties will be jealous........
> 
> Anyone ever wonder what it would be like to cruise the street of manhattan sticking out the roof of a limo puffing a cigar???? I think that might just happen at the rate were going.........now that I think about it might be kinda cold.........oh hell who cares this is the NYC herf!!
> 
> WOOT WOOT


Sounds like you need a party bus....those things are great


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Okay, we need to get a guest-list goin'... this is goin' to be BIG!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Before ya book a freakin' room lemme talk to my friend who works for one of the hotel chains.. ryan you know my money situation.. 625 a freakin night at the essex house? Christ.... You damn better hope I win the lottery tonight!

By the way, if for some weird reason I DO end up winning the lottery, EVERYTHING, and I mean EVERYTHING is on me this weekend and hell.. we should extend it through the week. I'll even cover ya'lls weekly salary to take the emergency time off :ss


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Before ya book a freakin' room lemme talk to my friend who works for one of the hotel chains.. ryan you know my money situation.. 625 a freakin night at the essex house? Christ.... You damn better hope I win the lottery tonight!
> 
> By the way, if for some weird reason I DO end up winning the lottery, EVERYTHING, and I mean EVERYTHING is on me this weekend and hell.. we should extend it through the week. I'll even cover ya'lls weekly salary to take the emergency time off :ss


Yes but 300 split by 4 guys is nothing!!!!! or 600 by 8 guys or 6 guys..........Think about this beer at bar 10$ beer at hotel 2$ we can do more partying with a temp clubhouse......Worst case I will just make it happen.

I dont care either way, we will make it work.......

You win the lottery lets invest the money and herf for life for free........WOOT WOOT


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Yes but 300 split by 4 guys is nothing!!!!! or 600 by 8 guys or 6 guys..........Think about this beer at bar 10$ beer at hotel 2$ we can do more partying with a temp clubhouse......Worst case I will just make it happen.
> 
> I dont care either way, we will make it work.......
> 
> You win the lottery lets invest the money and herf for life for free........WOOT WOOT


Indeed... it'll happen. RP, I like your thinking about the clubhouse. Plus, we can lay down... AND SMOKE!!!!! I'd rather do both than one or the other without paying $1,000 just to get INTO the club!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

We can do more partying and cheaper drunkenness in a hotel room especially in a smoking hotel room. That would also mean less having to deal with damn crowds..

I got word from my friend, the hotels aren't real hoity toity.. but they are damn inexpensive.. cost<100 per night..


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> We can do more partying and cheaper drunkenness in a hotel room especially in a smoking hotel room. That would also mean less having to deal with damn crowds..
> 
> I got word from my friend, the hotels aren't real hoity toity.. but they are damn inexpensive.. cost<100 per night..


Well said...


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> We can do more partying and cheaper drunkenness in a hotel room especially in a smoking hotel room. That would also mean less having to deal with damn crowds..
> 
> I got word from my friend, the hotels aren't real hoity toity.. but they are damn inexpensive.. cost<100 per night..


I have heard it all now............

Im calling the essex house you guys are killing me......


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

LMAO. Ryan... look for a PM.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> I have heard it all now............
> 
> Im calling the essex house you guys are killing me......


Wow... that was quick.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Cheapest I can come up with.. its a little far from downtown though. 11 miles from Central Park.
http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelInfo?hotel=NJ123&sid=gZ97M.8WhM0gPmRg.5

69 bucks a night.

http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelInfo?hotel=NJ182&sid=gZ97M.8WhM0gPmRg.5
49 bucks a night.

But they are both in Jersey.. Which I'm sure ain't gonna fly.. At least I put it out there...


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Cheapest I can come up with.. its a little far from downtown though. 11 miles from Central Park.
> http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelInfo?hotel=NJ123&sid=gZ97M.8WhM0gPmRg.5
> 
> 69 bucks a night.
> 
> http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en-US/html/HotelInfo?hotel=NJ182&sid=gZ97M.8WhM0gPmRg.5
> 49 bucks a night.
> 
> But they are both in Jersey.. Which I'm sure ain't gonna fly.. At least I put it out there...


Jersey would be a bit of a trip from NYC

Can we get a head count of the people willing to pay to stay in the city if we got a suite. PM or post here

1. Ryan (rploaded)
2. Doug (Dux)
3. Craig (Landers)


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I have no choice, I'm stuck with Ryan.. I'm gonna be in debt to ryan up to my eyeballs after this trip. My money situation sucks right now. I'll feel better in a couple of days, MAYBE. We'll see about that. It all depends on how much my last check is gonna be from my old job.. ..sigh.. We'll see, if we end up going to a realexpensive hotel, I might have to back out, but I won't know til tomorrow.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Am I the only one who, when on the essex's website, don't see any rooms for 4-5 people? I only see 2 person occupancy rooms. With one queen or king bed and a pull out sofa.. So like 3 people? Well, I suppose Ryan can sleep with Dux... :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Am I the only one who, when on the essex's website, don't see any rooms for 4-5 people? I only see 2 person occupancy rooms. With one queen or king bed and a pull out sofa.. So like 3 people? Well, I suppose Ryan can sleep with Dux... :r


Hahaha... I saw that it was a no-smoking hotel... did I miss something?


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

So why are we trying to go there??? :r

Alright, since ryan's an uber noob and doesn't know how to search for a proper hotel room..... lmao. Let's find one.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> So why are we trying to go there??? :r
> 
> Alright, since ryan's an uber noob and doesn't know how to search for a proper hotel room..... lmao. Let's find one.


I live about 45 minutes (by train) from the city, so... I'm don't need a room. It would, however, benefit the herfers as a whole, so... I have NO idea where to start!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Well.. what hotels are in downtown NYC?


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Can we get a head count of the people willing to pay to stay in the city if we got a suite. PM or post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be heading home at some time in the wee hours, count me out of hotel plans.:s
Click to expand...


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Having a tough time finding a smoking hotel in midtown...

Milford Plaza $199?


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'd probably be up for splitting a hotel suite if you guys are booking one. My train ride home is pretty long, and if we have a hotel, I can stash my bag there and make sure to bring plenty of gars...:ss


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Okay,

I would prefer not to stay in Jersey, I would prefer to be within walking distance of the cigar bars we are going too.

If someone finds something else thats fine...........

I like the essex house becasue they have a nice bar that you could smoke in last time I was there.......

You guys do what ever you think is best and I will pay my share............

Ryan.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ryan, wasn't trying to rain on your parade about essex, but it looks like they are a non smoking hotel with no "suite-esque" style rooms. Do you have any other suggestions? I'm ok with being in a little bit of debt at the end of this.. lol.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Ryan, wasn't trying to rain on your parade about essex, but it looks like they are a non smoking hotel with no "suite-esque" style rooms. Do you have any other suggestions? I'm ok with being in a little bit of debt at the end of this.. lol.


Okay Called ESSEX they do have a killer suite hold 4 people 1200 SQRFT which has a out door balcony......for 1650 per night. Since other members would prefer to save some money I will go for somewhere else. I Would just like to stay near where we are going to be less then 5-10 min if possible. I like the idea of being able to walk places......... But no matter make it happen someone get a room tell me what my share is and that will settle this end of it.........People will be so drunk a piece of floor and a pillow wil suffice so bed space is not that big of an issue...........IMO.

Ryan


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Nice post count 

Anywho.. any recommendations? I'm not really familiar with most of NY, but I couldn't do 1650 a night, hell, thats more than I spent last semester for four courses. :r

Suggestions Ryan?

Craig


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I think Doug is going to be the winner on this.........

If Doug since he knows the area can find us the perfect spot, maybe even the first one he posted then lets go for it........

Agian if we can find something closer (walking distance ) to central park that would be nice...........

Do you best Doug the weight of the world is on your soliders.......

Ryan


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> This place is near Soho.
> 
> http://offsoho.com/rates.html
> 
> The Deluxe Suite for Four (S4):
> A FULLY PRIVATE spacious two room suite, for up to four adults. Features a master bedroom for two guests with choice of 2 twin, 1 queen or 2 full size beds; a separate chic living room with a full size sofabed that can sleep two additional guests; private gourmet kitchen; fully private marble bath; color T.V. and air conditioning.
> Price 179-199


This one ryan? Looks good to me and a good deal.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

What about near Time Square? anything close to Central park is going to cost a fortune like the essex.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> What about near Time Square? anything close to Central park is going to cost a fortune like the essex.


Agian as long as its within walking distance of our main party areas we will be cool..........IF we plan on going to bars near times square then lets stay down there......

Doug you just pick the best place for us and we will go with it, you know NY better then others. I know the plaza and the esses house in NY. Other then that I dont know.....

Make it happen boss..........


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

WOOT WOOT

http://www.wellingtonhotel.com/index.asp

One bedroom suite here we come.........

New York is unquestionably the most exciting city in the world and no place puts visitors in closer proximity to everything there is to see than the Wellington Hotel. When the sun goes down and the lights come up on the Great White Way - actually, Broadway, New York's celebrated theatre district - you'll be in the heart of it all: Central Park, Broadway theaters (including The Color Purple), Fifth Avenue shopping, MoMA, Rockefeller Center, Top of the Rock, Carnegie Hall, Lincoln Center, Time Warner Center and Times Square.

Looks like we have a nice herf location, and meeting place. A few block from central park.........

WOOT WOOT

NYC HERE WE COME!!!!!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Found a place near Central Park.

Wellington Hotel 
we are looking at about 71.95 per person for the room 
Keep in Mind 71.95 is based on 4 people / The more people that crash in the room the cheaper the price 
Also we can bring our own beer and Gars  
Deluxe One Bedroom Suite
Smoking Room :ss

Anyone have a CC they can reserve the room with? 
We can pay Cash on the night we stay / we just need a CC to reserve the Room

http://www.wellingtonhotel.com/index.asp


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Found a place near Central Park.
> 
> Wellington Hotel
> we are looking at about 71.95 per person for the room
> Deluxe One Bedroom Suite
> Smoking Room :ss
> 
> Anyone have a CC they can reserve the room with?
> We can pay Cash on the night we stay / we just need a CC to reserve the Room
> 
> http://www.wellingtonhotel.com/index.asp


I think we have a winner!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Winner we do have! I just listed a cell phone on ebay.. hopefully that racks in a couple extra bucks for this trip. Looking to get 120 for it, so, if i do, then wooooooooot. If I get a little less, who cares, it'll at least cover the room


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Looks like the Mass boys are going to cause some havoc in New York .

Oh boy is New York ready !!!!!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Craig,

That hotel you listed is literally 1 block from where I work 

I don't know if it's too late yet or not, but I found a $100 coupon for the Marriott hotel from a laptop I bought in July. It expires on 02/13/2007 :hn So if you want it, it's all yours! I would take a pic, but at work at the moment. *$100 toward the MARRIOTT!*

"$100 (US) Bonus Bucks Coupon is good toward a consecutive two (2) night paid stay at any Marriot Hotels and Resorts, JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts, or Renaissance Hotels & Resorts worldwide. To receive credit, Coupon must be presented to the Front Desk at check-in. Terms and conditions on back."

Cheers,
JIAN (G-On)


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



RPB67 said:


> Looks like the Mass boys are going to cause some havoc in New York .
> 
> Oh boy is New York ready !!!!!


So RPB's in, too?!?!?! I almost forgot!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



RPB67 said:


> Looks like the Mass boys are going to cause some havoc in New York .
> 
> Oh boy is New York ready !!!!!


Richard, are you coming as well?


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Craig,
> 
> That hotel you listed is literally 1 block from where I work
> 
> I don't know if it's too late yet or not, but I found a $100 coupon for the Marriott hotel from a laptop I bought in July. It expires on 02/13/2007 :hn So if you want it, it's all yours! I would take a pic, but at work at the moment. *$100 toward the MARRIOTT!*
> 
> "$100 (US) Bonus Bucks Coupon is good toward a consecutive two (2) night paid stay at any Marriot Hotels and Resorts, JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts, or Renaissance Hotels & Resorts worldwide. To receive credit, Coupon must be presented to the Front Desk at check-in. Terms and conditions on back."
> 
> Cheers,
> JIAN (G-On)


Thanks for the coupon offer but Marriott's are nonsmoking hotles 
also the rates for suites are around 900 a night


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Craig,
> 
> That hotel you listed is literally 1 block from where I work
> 
> I don't know if it's too late yet or not, but I found a $100 coupon for the Marriott hotel from a laptop I bought in July. It expires on 02/13/2007 :hn So if you want it, it's all yours! I would take a pic, but at work at the moment. *$100 toward the MARRIOTT!*
> 
> "$100 (US) Bonus Bucks Coupon is good toward a consecutive two (2) night paid stay at any Marriot Hotels and Resorts, JW Marriott Hotels & Resorts, or Renaissance Hotels & Resorts worldwide. To receive credit, Coupon must be presented to the Front Desk at check-in. Terms and conditions on back."
> 
> Cheers,
> JIAN (G-On)


Jian,

If you have no use for it I will be in Bangkok on 2/10 and staying at the JW Bangkok, if you dont need I sure would take the freebie.........

Let me know,

Ryan

PS very cool offer........

WOOT WOOT NYC HERF


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ryan its all yours bro. Do you want me to mail it to you or give it to you in person on the 26th?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Ryan its all yours bro. Do you want me to mail it to you or give it to you in person on the 26th?


Just bring it with you, I have some goodies to give you also.......


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Just bring it with you, I have some goodies to give you also.......


Wow... with a hotel room, this thing is going to be ridiculous. Have you decided where you're staying?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Wow... with a hotel room, this thing is going to be ridiculous. Have you decided where you're staying?


Yes, read the thread its in there........

WOOT WOOT

Search is your friend... :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Yes, read the thread its in there........
> 
> WOOT WOOT
> 
> Search is your friend... :r


But I've been treated poorly by it, too! Sometimes I call it, and it doesn't return my call for days. Then, when we do go out together, it won't say anything nice about me, and it gets awkward in public. We're taking some "time-off" right now... thanks for bringing up the heart-breaking reality!


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Has someone booked already?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> Has someone booked already?


I don't know, but what I DO know is that I just got more bananas!!!!!

*WORD UP!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Kool Nanners and a Herf :dr


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> Has someone booked already?


Not yet we need someone with a CC that can reserve the room.


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I was actually considering booking a second room, just waiting for confirmation from some of my friends that they are up for coming down and drinking and smoking you massholes under the table.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> I was actually considering booking a second room, just waiting for confirmation from some of my friends that they are up for coming down and drinking and smoking you massholes under the table.


AHAHA MASSHOLES!!!

Well let us know maybe we can get adjoining rooms that would be freaking awsome......... I am going to pack up 100 or so cigars for the trip so I am ready to herf till the cows come home or until the NYC boys fall asleep and we decorate them with cigars and empty cans of beer!!! WOOT WOOT Photos...........

If someone would just reserve them over the phone with a CC that would be great I am in meetings and my wallet is in the car.........


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I am willing to, I just wanted to wait until I heard from peeps this weekend and knew how many were planning to come. Add to that the fact that it is January in the northeast. I don't think we'll have a problem getting the room(s)


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

RP, I hope you know I will be able to come, but I can't really pay for the room (I do live about 50 minutes from there, so I could probably leave on the 1:50 if I HAVE to!). But I do have a train-card, so I could go in the next day, too. I will bring some goodies, too, though!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Unfortunately, I'm an out-of-school student who doesn't have a (paying) job. However, I will try my best to spend all of the money I have...


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> RP, I hope you know I will be able to come, but I can't really pay for the room (I do live about 50 minutes from there, so I could probably leave on the 1:50 if I HAVE to!). But I do have a train-card, so I could go in the next day, too. I will bring some goodies, too, though!


If you have access to your parents liquor cabinet 3 bottles of booze will cover your share for sleeping on the floor; sadly this is where you will end up anyways since you are going drink for drink with me......... WOOT WOOT

ANYONE book the rooms yet?????

We just need them reserved for now and then we can just put it on one card that night...........


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> If you have access to your parents liquor cabinet 3 bottles of booze will cover your share for sleeping on the floor; sadly this is where you will end up anyways since you are going drink for drink with me......... WOOT WOOT
> 
> ANYONE book the rooms yet?????
> 
> We just need them reserved for now and then we can just put it on one card that night...........


My parents don't have one... but it'll happen!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

This is getting freakin' insane!!!

Lets see:

2 adjoining suites
10+ BOTL's
Countless cigars
More booze than any group of ten men should consume in a month....
The support for single moms 

Holy SHIT!!!!! This is gonna freakin' rock!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> This is getting freakin' insane!!!
> 
> Lets see:
> 
> 2 adjoining suites
> 10+ BOTL's
> Countless cigars
> More booze than any group of ten men should consume in a month....
> The support for single moms
> 
> Holy SHIT!!!!! This is gonna freakin' rock!!!


Jesus... my body is going to HATE me... but it's gonna be GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you guys settled on a hotel yet?


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Yeah we have. Somebody just has to reserve the room. I don't have a CC so I can't be on top of that...

Oh, and good news. My cell phone just sold via Buy-it-now for 135.  Woot Woot!!!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ok.. bump.

Do we need two rooms? Or one? Or whats the scoop now...?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Wow... this thing is getting big... but just like NY, the bigger the better! As it stands, I should be bringing a friend... I'll try to bring all my cigars (although my herfador isn't built for bulk, rather for style and class to show the world what... now I'm just rambling).


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

One week til this thing happens...do we have rooms yet?


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

you guys sound like a bunch alcoholic, out of control animals. this should be interesting. i don't drink, so if i make it there, i will make an effort to capture the debauchery on stillframe while you're not looking.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> One week til this thing happens...do we have rooms yet?


I dont have any CC cards / Just my bank card & my wife Nixed the idea of me using mine since she just paid all the bills..

Doug

We just need someone with a CC that can hold the rooms for the night of the 26th


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> you guys sound like a bunch alcoholic, out of control animals. this should be interesting. i don't drink, so if i make it there, i will make an effort to capture the debauchery on stillframe while you're not looking.


Oh no... I don't want THAT to happen. I hope you can still come, though!


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> ... i don't drink...


Uh oh... don't trust this guy!

Just kidding....:al UUUURRRP!!!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> you guys sound like a bunch alcoholic, out of control animals. this should be interesting. i don't drink, so if i make it there, i will make an effort to capture the debauchery on stillframe while you're not looking.


Excuse me!! Alcoholics go to meetings!!!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Johnnylaw said:


> Uh oh... don't trust this guy!
> 
> Just kidding....:al UUUURRRP!!!


Yup It's always the guy that does not drink who writes the word BONER on your forehead while your passed out.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> I dont have any CC cards / Just my bank card & my wife Nixed the idea of me using mine since she just paid all the bills..
> 
> Doug
> 
> We just need someone with a CC that can hold the rooms for the night of the 26th


You have got to be chitting me!!!! Wife ..........bills.........pants............. :r


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> You have got to be chitting me!!!! Wife ..........bills.........pants............. :r


You cant win them all :w


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> You cant win them all :w


Who sold you that line of chit!!!!


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Doug get your own CC just like me. My wife and I have 2 separate credit cards and bank accounts. She hasn't realize that we are married and is slowly merging everything she owns to joint. :2 :hn

But if she knew what I spend my money on I think she would :mn me lol.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Yup It's always the guy that does not drink who writes the word BONER on your forehead while your passed out.


That'll be GREAT when I get home!!!!! It's the price you pay for a good time!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Doug get your own CC just like me. My wife and I have 2 separate credit cards and bank accounts. She hasn't realize that we are married and is slowly merging everything she owns to joint. :2 :hn
> 
> But if she knew what I spend my money on I think she would :mn me lol.


No bank in hell would give me a CC @ this time :hn 
Anyway its just something I cant do right now and need to leave it at that


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

:tpd: Alcoholics go to meetings. We are drunks  :ss

Seriously guys.. I only have a bank card, I can't reserve the rooms.. is it two rooms now? or is it one? we need to settle this all...


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> :tpd: Alcoholics go to meetings. We are drunks  :ss
> 
> Seriously guys.. I only have a bank card, I can't reserve the rooms.. is it two rooms now? or is it one? we need to settle this all...


I believe Malik23 mentioned a 2nd room if his friends came for this event


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

But I haven't seen him back in the thread.. we need to confirm this so we can get adjoining rooms if possible. Heck, if he is reserving one room, we might as well have him reserve both rooms...


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

It should be worked out pretty soon... LESS THAN A WEEK UNTIL THE BIG NYC HERF!!!!!


----------



## sspolv

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Gahhhhhh, you guys are killing me! I keep clicking on the thread...and the awesome keeps building up...that's it. I forbid anymore awesome posting in this thread. Only posting about not :ss and not :al, and being morally responsible.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

After this herf, I think there will be a cloud of cigar smoke so large, not even the sun could shine through. It shall be GLORIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



sspolv said:


> Gahhhhhh, you guys are killing me! I keep clicking on the thread...and the awesome keeps building up...that's it. I forbid anymore awesome posting in this thread. Only posting about not :ss and not :al, and being morally responsible.


I don't think that Ryan knows what this "morally responsible" thing is... :r


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



sspolv said:


> Gahhhhhh, you guys are killing me! I keep clicking on the thread...and the awesome keeps building up...that's it. I forbid anymore awesome posting in this thread. Only posting about not :ss and not :al, and being morally responsible.












AWESOME.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> I don't think that Ryan knows what this "morally responsible" thing is... :r


That only makes things more fun!!!!!


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ok, I'm thinking these guys are not gonna bite on hitting NYC for a night. Dunno what the problem is. But anyway, the room has been reserved. I only reserved one.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Awesome Malik. What is the total cost gonna be? Do you know?


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

This is going to be of the hook on so many levels :cb


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> This is going to be of the hook on so many levels :cb


I'll take a guess... is it nine levels?


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Awesome Malik. What is the total cost gonna be? Do you know?


Cost of the room for the night including taxes is 287.80.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> Cost of the room for the night including taxes is 287.80.


WOW you were able to get the 1bedroom efficieny for that cheap???

Way to go, thanks for doing ; I was out of town until now.........

WOOT WOOT


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

5.5 Days!!!!!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Counting down the days


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Guess what.... I might not be able to make it.

JUST KIDDING

Only 4 more days


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Guess what.... I might not be able to make it.
> 
> JUST KIDDING
> 
> Only 4 more days


Good thing your kidding, you would have had a bunch of :mn at your door


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Only 4 more days. Do we have a definite head count?


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ryan
Craig
Menimbus
Doug
tymoney
Malik
Johnnylaw

ayone else?


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

This is the list so far

-TMoneYNYY
-Snowy
-RPloaded /Ryan 
-Malik
-Landers / Craig
-Dux / Doug
-MeNimbus
-JohnnyLaw
-bmagin320

* If I left anyone out please post or PM me 
* What time does everyone plan on coming into the city?
* who is staying in the room over night? 
* (so far I have listed for the room RP / landers / Dux / Malik)
* If your arriving later in the evening Please PM me your cell phone #'s
incase we leave Merchants before you arrive 

My suggestion is we should plan to all meet at Merchants East
Myself, RPloaded, Landers plan to arrive at Merchants between 5 and 6pm.

Web Site: http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php

1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue

Room Info:

Wellington Hotel
http://www.wellingtonhotel.com
871 Seventh Ave at 55th Street NY 
800-652-1212
212-247-3900
No Room # yet

Thanks Dux/Doug


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> This is the list so far
> 
> -TMoneYNYY
> -Snowy
> -RPloaded /Ryan
> -Malik
> -Landers / Craig
> -Dux / Doug
> -MeNimbus
> -JohnnyLaw
> -bmagin320
> 
> * If I left anyone out please post or PM me
> * What time does everyone plan on coming into the city?
> * who is staying in the room over night?
> * (so far I have listed for the room RP / landers / Dux / Malik)
> * If your arriving later in the evening Please PM me your cell phone #'s
> incase we leave Merchants before you arrive
> 
> My suggestion is we should plan to all meet at Merchants East
> Myself, RPloaded, Landers plan to arrive at Merchants between 5 and 6pm.
> 
> Web Site: http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_home.php
> 
> 1125 FIRST AVE, New York, NY 10021
> Southwest Corner of 62nd Street and First Avenue
> 
> Thanks Dux/Doug


Thanks Doug, took some real cajones to post something at all simillar to a plan. About time, who started this HERF??


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Thanks Doug, took some real cajones to post something at all simillar to a plan. About time, who started this HERF??


Just trying to get this moving  only 4 days till NYC Herf Fest 2007.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Is RPB67 in?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Is RPB67 in?


Dont know, you should ask him.......:ss


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'll meet you boys at Merchants East after I get off work :ss Try not to get me too drunk because I have to go out the next night. :al 4 nights back to back drinking is not good for my liver. My first HERF :dr


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Try not to get me too drunk because I have to go out the next night.


Sounds like a personal problem! 

If you got an issue go grab a

 :ss Update: I just called Merchants; they have a Panty check down the hall from the Coat Check, you can just leave them there..... Problem solved.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Sounds like a personal problem!
> 
> If you got an issue go grab a
> 
> * :ss Update: I just called Merchants; they have a Panty check down the hall from the Coat Check, you can just leave them there..... Problem solved.*


*
*

LMAO


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Sounds like a personal problem!
> 
> If you got an issue go grab a
> 
> :ss Update: I just called Merchants; they have a Panty check down the hall from the Coat Check, you can just leave them there..... Problem solved.


Hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! I honestly believe that the only things I will remember about this herf will be the tales that you all tell of what went down...


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Dunno, I think these guys are talking a lot of smack here. We'll see how much chit actually goes down. Oh, and yes I am bringing my digital blackmail generator...


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Updated

-TMoneYNYY
-Snowy
-RPloaded /Ryan 
-Malik / Pete
-Landers / Craig
-Dux / Doug
-MeNimbus
-JohnnyLaw
-bmagin320 / Brian
-Alarmguy1 / Paul Meeting us @ 8pm Merchants


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Monday is almost over / Friday is getting closer


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Monday is almost over / Friday is getting closer


I know!!!!! I can't wait! Personally, I think the real test to see how good of a herf this really was will be the days after the herf.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Can I come?????? Sounds like you guys are going to have a great time.


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Yup It's always the guy that does not drink who writes the word BONER on your forehead while your passed out.


nah, maybe just shave off one eyebrow, or write i love ***** where the person can't see it.:ss (look out malik for dissing my harley - thats like dissing someones girl)
i can only afford one vice at a time, cuz anything worth doing is worth overdoing, so for now it's stoges.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

What I want to know is who will fall asleep first/pass out and wake up next to this after several HI res photos have hit the web......

Thats right its Captain Pecker.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Not TMoneY... I don't need to sleep!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> What I want to know is who will fall asleep first/pass out and wake up next to this after several HI res photos have hit the web......
> 
> Thats right its Captain Pecker.


Going to be more fun taking pics of you blowing that up


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Going to be more fun taking pics of you blowing that up


Oh Im not inflating it there; I will do it before we leave Boston. We are driving up to NY with it sticking out the sunroof and then taking it on the train into the city......

:r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Oh Im not inflating it there; I will do it before we leave Boston. We are driving up to NY with it sticking out the sunroof and then taking it on the train into the city......
> 
> :r


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I legitimately want to see that...


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Thats right its Captain Pecker.


It isn't a party until somebody breaks out the six foot inflatable cock. Very nice.

:r


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Oh Im not inflating it there; I will do it before we leave Boston. We are driving up to NY with it sticking out the sunroof and then taking it on the train into the city......
> 
> :r


:r Sausage Party 2007 :r

Good thing I'm going to head home after a few hours. :mn

Doug...MeNimbus=JIAN (pronouce G-On) :ss


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

It's going to be in the teens on Friday evening :hn :c Weather make sure you bring a thick jacket. If not, then we will all have to huddle for warmth (Ryan&:s Doug) :r

Cheers,
JIAN (G-On) :al


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> :r Sausage Party 2007 :r
> 
> Good thing I'm going to head home after a few hours. :mn
> 
> Doug...MeNimbus=JIAN (pronouce G-On) :ss


You never know Sausage man may be your parting gift for leaving early......

Just noticed your weather forecast, you wont need a Jacket since you will have a thick hot sausage to keep you warm on the way home.....


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

lol.. this is coming up sooooon. Gonna be a blast! Ryan, no way in hell am I sleeping with you or sausage boy. :r 8 am is gonna come freakin' fast on friday, you bastage for making me get up early. :c


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

No thank you Ryan! I don't need sausage man to walk me home. I'm going to be wearing 5 pairs of boxers on Friday :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> lol.. this is coming up sooooon. Gonna be a blast! Ryan, no way in hell am I sleeping with you or sausage boy. :r 8 am is gonna come freakin' fast on friday, you bastage for making me get up early. :c


Hahahahaha... wait... people are actually going to be sleeping?


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Alright, well, I will NOT pass out next to ryan... :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

2... more... days.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Tomorrow is the day!!!!!

I will post a recap of the plans later on today.

Looking forward to starting the herf at 8AM here in Boston Tomorrow.

Craig and I will be starting the day off with a drink and a smoke, and then hitting the road for Dougs house. At DUX place we will take some pics with the sexy cooler and have lunch. From there its off to NYC!!!!

WOOOT WOOOTOTOW WOOOWOEWOWOOWOWWOWOWOWWOOWWOWOWO

As you can see the WOOTAGE meter is off the chart!

Everyone who is going please PM DUX your cell phone numbers so we can help with lost or missing Gorillas.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

PM sent to Doug.

YAY it's my *29th Birthday* today  :al

Dinner with my wife tonight and party with you boys tomorrow. :ss 

Ryan please remind Doug to call me before I leave the office. I have your stuff at work! 

Cheers,
JIAN (G-On)


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> PM sent to Doug.
> 
> YAY it's my *29th Birthday* today  :al
> 
> Dinner with my wife tonight and party with you boys tomorrow. :ss
> 
> Ryan please remind Doug to call me before I leave the office. I have your stuff at work!
> 
> Cheers,
> JIAN (G-On)


Happy Birthday!!!!

I will call you while on the train into NYC tomorrow

Doug


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Tomorrow it is boys!!! Wooooooooooooooooooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!

Herfin' at 8am with ryan.. damn.. gonna be earlier, I think I'll be going to bed tonight at 9:30 when I get home from work, I just hope we aren't swamped.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Is everyone at maximum wootage?????

I know I am.

WOOT WOOT


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

The Herf will start at Merchants East between 5:30 and 6:00pm
http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_location.php

If you have a Cell phone # please PM me with it so I can call you if needed.

Landers/RPloaded and myself will arrive in NYC at 4:30 pm 
we will then head over to the hotel meet up with Pete (malik23) and check in.

Once we drop our crap off we will head over to Merchants for the NYC Mega Herf of 2007 

(Dinner / Entertainment) still up in the air we can plan something while at Merchants

The Herf will move to the suite towards the end of the evening.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Woot woot!!

Gonna rock! Do we have a head count of how many are at the suite with us?


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Merchants East serves food also on their website. I don't know how good the food is, but maybe we can order appetizers? :ss

If you taking the train to Merchants East. You can take the 4, 5, 6, N, R and get off at 59th Street.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Merchants East serves food also on their website. I don't know how good the food is, but maybe we can order appetizers? :ss
> 
> If you taking the train to Merchants East. You can take the 4, 5, 6, N, R and get off at 59th Street.


I just noticed that too Jian. But it's unclear as to whether the non-smoking restaurant is seperate from the cigar bar as far as I can tell, but it looks like they have good eats!

Craig


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Craig you know how to get to my house now right!!!

ahahaha

Well looks like we are all set to roll in the AM.

I will see you here at 8am, dont be late we need to have a drink and a cigar while we pack up...



Ryan


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Craig you know how to get to my house now right!!!
> 
> ahahaha
> 
> Well looks like we are all set to roll in the AM.
> 
> I will see you here at 8am, dont be late we need to have a drink and a cigar while we pack up...
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan


Yup. I got directions.. mapquest is saying about 55 minutes for the ride, I beg to differ. Betcha I can make it in 40.  Actually it's really straight forward. Only a few turns.

I'll leave around 7, just to be safe. 

Off to work now.. I'll be back later tonight.


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> The Herf will start at Merchants East between 5:30 and 6:00pm
> http://www.merchantsny.com/east/east_location.php
> 
> If you have a Cell phone # please PM me with it so I can call you if needed.
> 
> Landers/RPloaded and myself will arrive in NYC at 4:30 pm
> we will then head over to the hotel meet up with Pete (malik23) and check in.
> 
> Once we drop our crap off we will head over to Merchants for the NYC Mega Herf of 2007
> 
> (Dinner / Entertainment) still up in the air we can plan something while at Merchants
> 
> The Herf will move to the suite towards the end of the evening.
> 
> Thanks
> Doug


I need to head up to the hotel to check in around 3, so if you guys would like to drop stuff off, you will either need to be into town by then to meet me there, or stop by my office and grab a key from me. I PMd someone with my cell number already, I don't remember who it was... I'll send it to Dux now.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> I need to head up to the hotel to check in around 3, so if you guys would like to drop stuff off, you will either need to be into town by then to meet me there, or stop by my office and grab a key from me. I PMd someone with my cell number already, I don't remember who it was... I'll send it to Dux now.


I know if want you can do this also; if you let the hotel know you have someone arriving later etc you can leave a key at the desk with that persons name attached.

Otherwise we can come to your office, gives us an excuse ot drag you otta work 

Ryan


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> I need to head up to the hotel to check in around 3, so if you guys would like to drop stuff off, you will either need to be into town by then to meet me there, or stop by my office and grab a key from me. I PMd someone with my cell number already, I don't remember who it was... I'll send it to Dux now.


Just sent you a PM, Before I read your post of course  
Where is your office?


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'm not going to be able to leave work until about 6-6:15. I will leave a key at the front desk, probably easier that way.

My office is on 49th & 6th, so it will be a good 30 minute walk to Merchants East, way over on 1st Ave, maybe 15 if I cab it.


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Pete if you are thinking about walking to Merchants tomorrow you are a lot braver than I am. It's suppose to be in the teens tomorrow in terms of weather. 

Use your MTA card and hop on the 4,5,6,N,R to 59th Street Station. :z


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> Pete if you are thinking about walking to Merchants tomorrow you are a lot braver than I am. It's suppose to be in the teens tomorrow in terms of weather.
> 
> Use your MTA card and hop on the 4,5,6,N,R to 59th Street Station. :z


It will be VERY cold! I'm going to visit my grandmother in Brooklyn in the early-afternoon (maybe get some Spumoni Gardens or GRIMALDI'S!!!!!).


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'm thinking of going, if I do, I'll take the train down, and I think walk from there to merchant's, how far is it from Grand Central?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Tripp said:


> I'm thinking of going, if I do, I'll take the train down, and I think walk from there to merchant's, how far is it from Grand Central?


That would be great if you could make it!


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Tripp said:


> I'm thinking of going, if I do, I'll take the train down, and I think walk from there to merchant's, how far is it from Grand Central?


Dude-

Don't even think about it. Forcast for 6PM tomorrow is: 17°F. With the windchill, it will feel like *1°F*!

Oh, and it's over 1.5 miles away. F that. take the electric sewar, it's worth the $2.00


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Johnnylaw said:


> Dude-
> 
> Don't even think about it. Forcast for 6PM tomorrow is: 17°F. With the windchill, it will feel like *1°F*!
> 
> Oh, and it's over 1.5 miles away. F that. take the electric sewar, it's worth the $2.00


Amen  take the subway from grandcentral


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Woooot Wooooot! Approx 9 hours til Ryan and I hit the road! Woooot!


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Amen  take the subway from grandcentral


I don't take the subway much, I usually walk everywhere in the city, which station should I take it to?

How old are most of the guys that are going, I'm 22 and feel that I might feel out of place.


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'm 31. I wouldn't worry about it. If you smoke cigars, you'll be fine :ss


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Trip, you're just a touch above me, so don't worry about. Hell, I've gone into Boston herfs alone and met up with bstnBill who is about 20-30 years my senior and had a great time herfing with just him. So, don't worry about it, we're all friendly and just love to enjoy a great time, with great people, and of course, a great smoke


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

The time is close.

Everyone there has been a lot of shit talking in this thread.

Point of all of this regardless of age is to have a good time and smoke some cigars that you might not normally get to smoke and enjoy the company of some hopefully new friends. I am so looking forward to meeting some of you for the first time. Everyone get your smokes ready and lets show NYC how its done........

Craig the herf starts in 8.5 hours get your little car gassed up and you taste buds ready for a wild ride........

Let the games begin!!!

WOOOTW OOTOTOTOTOWOWOWOOWOWOWOOOOTTOROOROOTTOTOROOEOWOWOW

See the woot meter is still out of control

R>


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ok, I'm goin then!... Now I just have to decide what to smoke


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ryan has already started pre-gaming... :r :r :r


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Tripp said:


> Ok, I'm goin then!... Now I just have to decide what to smoke


Tripp, if you are coming up from CT, you might as well stay up in the hotel with us, we won't be sleeping much anyway and it will cut costs for the room for everyone as well, and you won't have to deal with the subway and a train home late at night.

And about the cigars.. I'm bringing a few from my small and humble humi and Ryan is helping me out with the rest. So my suggestion, just bring whatever you can, but bring a lot.. its gonna be a loooooooong night 

Craig


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I can't do the hotel thing. I'm planning on trying to catch the train home at 11:15, I've got to work in the morning.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Tripp said:


> I can't do the hotel thing. I'm planning on trying to catch the train home at 11:15, I've got to work in the morning.


MUWAHAHAH If you can find the train!! WOOT WOOOT

Craig get that man another drink..........

LMFAO

See ya soon.........


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

None of this "work" bullshit. You will call out sick on saturday morning! :ss


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Is it time yet???? I am ready to go now............

Guess I have to wait 7 more hours......

DOH....

Lets start of the day with a RP Edge right before we eat 

WOOT WOOT


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> Is it time yet???? I am ready to go now............
> 
> Guess I have to wait 7 more hours......
> 
> DOH....
> 
> Lets start of the day with a RP Edge right before we eat
> 
> WOOT WOOT


Trying to knock me on my ass before I even get going in the day? I've never had an edge, though from what I hear, if I have it before I eat I'll be nic sick all the way to NYC. :r

Ok, Ok, I swear I'm going to bed... :r


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> Trying to knock me on my ass before I even get going in the day? I've never had an edge, though from what I hear, if I have it before I eat I'll be nic sick all the way to NYC. :r
> 
> Ok, Ok, I swear I'm going to bed... :r


Would I do that too you????? :r

Guess we will see

o

Oh and PS Lots of traffic out my way so plan ahead..........

Probably should get up about 4 hours from now :r

ahah see ya at 8 bud......


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Wow... this is going to be funtastical!!!!!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Oh you freakin' nut. I still have that gift for you.. Though, I think it should be saved for either the car ride down, or for our first smoke at Merchants. (By the way, smoking in the car is fine with me, I do it quite often )

Happy 2k posts man!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Wow... this is going to be testicalishous!!!!!


You are a sick Bastard!!!!



Landers said:


> I want your freakin' nuts. I still have that special gift for you.. Though, I think it should be given on the car ride down.I just cant wait till we get to NYC


You are also a sick Bastard!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> You are a sick Bastard!!!!
> 
> You are also a sick Bastard!!!


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> You are a sick Bastard!!!!
> 
> You are also a sick Bastard!!!


You fruit!


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Alrighty, last post from this gorilla for a bit. I'm just packing a couple more things printing out directions to Ryans and getting my ass out the door before 6:30. See ya in a bit ryan.


----------



## alarmguy1

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I can see this night being a Mastercard Priceless commercial

Cigars for Herfing with my CS buddies $200.00

Drinks at Merchants East $300.00

More Drinks $200.00

More Drinks $200.00

Waking up with a RASS suck up my butt (priceless)

Alarmguy1:ss


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

This is going to be a very bad night....19 degrees and like 5-10 guys in 1 room. :r


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Somebody bringing cards and poker chips btw? Dunno if we are spending any time hanging in the room, but that would be an amusing diversion, in addition to gars and drinking, ofc...


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> Somebody bringing cards and poker chips btw? Dunno if we are spending any time hanging in the room, but that would be an amusing diversion, in addition to gars and drinking, ofc...


I will have to check if i have cards.. no poker chips however


----------



## King James

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



alarmguy1 said:


> I can see this night being a Mastercard Priceless commercial
> 
> Cigars for Herfing with my CS buddies $200.00
> 
> Drinks at Merchants East $300.00
> 
> More Drinks $200.00
> 
> More Drinks $200.00
> 
> Waking up with a RASS suck up my butt (priceless)
> 
> Alarmguy1:ss


a RASS? what a terrible way for my beloved RASS to go


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I'll probably be stumbling home after Merchants East. I think I didn't bring enough smokes (only a handful). Most are small and short smokes. I'm a slow smoker so it should last me through the night or until I'm drunk :r


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

We should also have a list of the ppl that are there and their addresses for possible bombs  :gn


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Tripp said:


> I'm thinking of going, if I do, I'll take the train down, and I think walk from there to merchant's, how far is it from Grand Central?


take the local 4,5,6 line (green) to 59th street, that will leave you at east 59 street and lexington ave. walk 3 avenues east to 1st ave and turn north (the numbered streets go up as you go north) its on your left side


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I just sent out PM's with my cell# in case you need to reach me 
See you all @ Merchants East  we should be there between 5:30 and 6pm

Doug


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

So what are you guys wearing? I won't be able to distinguish you all from the other ugly mugs in there :r

I have on jeans and a black jacket. Slick black hair.


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

if you guys have myspace accounts, post your profile name so we know what each other looks like
mine's bmagin320 (original huh?)


----------



## MeNimbus

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I don't have myspace LOL but you can view my very old Xanga page

JIAN  :al


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Rploaded is using Landers Acct

WOOOT WOOOOT From NY state.............

See everyone soon..........


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

www.myspace.com/decoupagemonkeys


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Alright boys... we are all meeting at merchants between 5:30 and six, look for the already drunk people.. I blame Ryan!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

WOOT WOOT WOOT WOOOT Drinking at Dux place just finished a cigar..........

WOOT WOOT


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

On my way out the door- got to run some errands before I catch the train. See you cheesedicks soon.:ss


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

On my way out in a couple... see you gents soon. :ss


----------



## alarmguy1

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



King James said:


> a RASS? what a terrible way for my beloved RASS to go


Better than a Monte A :gn


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Just checked into the Hotel. I'll see you guys at Merchant's East.


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> Just checked into the Hotel. I'll see you guys at Merchant's East.


what time are ya gonna be at merch's


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> what time are ya gonna be at merch's


Probably be about 7 by the time I get there. Leaving work a bit after 6, heading up to the hotel to drop off my bag, then grabbing a cab over there.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I hate you all...


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I hate you all...


You'll hate me more when I find the right sized USB cable for my camera, you sexy sockless wonder, you! :fu

I just got home and
I'm all hopped up on nicotine!
:ss p :cb :w


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

BTW, yowordTmoneygrip....

What's up with this pic we found on your camera phone?










:r


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

I think TMoneYNYY might have a Terradactyl size hangover this morning.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Hey guys, 
Thanks for a putting on a great NYC herf. (although as I type this its prob still going on for some of the guys).It was a pleasure meeting everybody; RPLoaded, Landers, Dux, BMagin320, Tripp, MeNimbus, Johnnylaw, TmoneyNYY, Tmoney's buddy (cant remember name..sorry)and Malik23 ...you guys rock. Drinks and smokes were plentiful. Dux and Johnnylaw got some great pics for all you photoshoppers out there. The stories that will be told from this herf will be legendary......thats all for now....hope you all got home safe.

stevieray

p.s.
TMoneyNYY....your right..I did some research and Terradactyl **** rocks.........:r


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Thanks again for a great herf guys. I had a great time, too bad I couldn't stay the whole night.... maybe next time.


----------



## King James

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

We Wants Pics! We Want Pics! We Want Pics!


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

patience young man....patience......pics will be plentiful I'm sure.....the boys are still herf'n I think.....or in jail...lol


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I hate you all...


Tmoney you make it home ok? How are your FEET


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Johnnylaw said:


> BTW, yowordTmoneygrip....
> 
> What's up with this pic we found on your camera phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :r


Oh My GOD!!!!!


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



stevieray said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks for a putting on a great NYC herf. (although as I type this its prob still going on for some of the guys).It was a pleasure meeting everybody; RPLoaded, Landers, Dux, BMagin320, Tripp, MeNimbus, Johnnylaw, TmoneyNYY, Tmoney's buddy (cant remember name..sorry)and Malik23 ...you guys rock. Drinks and smokes were plentiful. Dux and Johnnylaw got some great pics for all you photoshoppers out there. The stories that will be told from this herf will be legendary......thats all for now....hope you all got home safe.
> 
> stevieray
> 
> p.s.
> TMoneyNYY....your right..I did some research and Terradactyl **** rocks.........:r


It was a night to remember  I'm happy everyone had a good time.
We need to make this regular event.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Just so you guys know, this is what happens to your feet when you give someone your socks so they can get into Club Macanudo because they are wearing sneakers (which, by the way, are out of dress-code):

... and Dux, this will HAVE to be a regular event! (The herf, not the shoes)


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Just so you guys know, this is what happens to your feet when you give someone your socks so they can get into Club Macanudo because they are wearing sneakers (which, by the way, are out of dress-code):
> 
> ... and Dux, this will HAVE to be a regular event! (The herf, not the shoes)


Yeah but it was all worth it when you have a pic like this 

And yes thats (Ryan) Rploaded helping pull that sock over (Craig) Landers sneaker

More Pics of the event

JohnnyLaw helping out

Ryan doing his best to get that sock over Craigs sneaker....

But even after all the hard Effort we never got into Club Macanudo


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> Yeah but it was all worth it when you have pics like this


When did THAT happen?!?!?!?! I don't remember this... wait... yes, yes I do.


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

You guys are jumping straight to the good stuff, :r

Anyway, here's what I find when I get to the hotel after work to drop off my bag before heading out to Merchant's East










Someone's been a baad boy, and brought a stinky!!

First shot of the crew at Merchant's. Tripp, TMoney's friend and TMoney.

Dux, Landers and RPLoaded.


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Johnnylaw and his Pimp Cup


----------



## King James

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

YES! Ryan now ur toast brother. PHOTOCHOPPERS UNITE!


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Individual Shots - Prime Photoshop material here...

JohnnyLaw

Tripp

TMoneyNYY









BMagin320

Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ryan is DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Personally, I don't think I'll be able to walk for a week. That was one DAMN good herf, though. I honestly never believed I would have given up my socks and that the good people at Club Macanudo would have EVER believed those were dress-shoes.


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Landers

RPLoaded

StevieRay

MeNimbus


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

MeNimbus and Tripp


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

JohnnyLaw with cigar, pimp cup and bacon!!

The futile attempt to get into Club Macanudo



















When we finally wound up at the Carnagie Club, Ryan decided he needed to see just how long of an ash he could generate...


----------



## Dux

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

TMoneyNYY after way too much Tequila


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Back at the hotel










Landers and RPLoaded snuggle down for a nice nap:r


----------



## Malik23

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Survivors this morning...


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Wait, people actually made it home safely?


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

WOOT WOOT Back safe in Boston...... WOW what a freaking time that was. Waking in times square at 4:30 am hunting for food was priceless.......

The sock event speaks for itself..........

Lander and I are going to continue herfing now that we are back in Boston.....

Beer and maybe a cigar........ My mouth tastes like an ashtray and the car smells like one too......

What a freaking great time that was last night...... All of you are stellar gentleman and awsome BOTLS and worthy of partying anytime, just name a time and place..........

The pimp cup is one that was history making, thanks to everyone who showed up, this herf was amazing to say the least.......

How we all walked otta that bar for so cheap is unreal, I guess the herfing gods were looking down on us 

As for the pics, oh hell it was worth it........


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> WOOT WOOT Back safe in Boston...... WOW what a freaking time that was. Waking in times square at 4:30 am hunting for food was priceless.......
> 
> The sock event speaks for itself..........
> 
> Lander and I are going to continue herfing now that we are back in Boston.....
> 
> Beer and maybe a cigar........ My mouth tastes like an ashtray and the car smells like one too......
> 
> What a freaking great time that was last night...... All of you are stellar gentleman nd awsome BOTLS and worthy of partying anytime, just name a time and place..........
> 
> The pimp cup is one that was history making, thanks to everyone who showed up, this herf was amazing to say the least.......
> 
> How we all walked otta that bar for so cheap is unreal, I guess the herfing gods were looking down on us
> 
> As for the pics, oh hell it was worth it........


I couldn't have said it better myself, Ryan. I want to thank everyone who came and made it one of the best nights of my life (that's pretty sad, isn't it). I must say, there are plenty of stories to tell now, some of which include gaping holes in my feet, others including a large chalice filled with multiple beverages at once. This WILL be done again, do not worry about that!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> TMoneyNYY after way too much Tequila


When did you take this... I honestly don't remember. Was it after JohhnyLaw shined his ultra-bright flashlight in my eyes for a solid 10 seconds?


----------



## alarmguy1

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Ok now I am jealous that I didn't make it. Five more minutes I was heading to the herf and my brother who moved to Italy 10 years ago decides to make a suprise visit. 365 days and he had to pick yesterday. I tried to talk him into going but I had no luck.

Definitaly the next one

Alarmguy1


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> When did you take this... I honestly don't remember. Was it after JohhnyLaw shined his ultra-bright flashlight in my eyes for a solid 10 seconds?


What I want to know is when is someone going to host the video of you on your SNL skit rage...............

Yesss thhiiisss is sss daaa ladessszzzee mannnn

LMFAO, I know someone got that on video........

Wait till you start to remember your fun times LOL..


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Malik23 said:


> RPLoaded


RP Loaded? I'll say.
Close those eyes before ya bleed to death! 

Looks like all you guys had a great time.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Rploaded said:


> What I want to know is when is someone going to host the video of you on your SNL skit rage...............
> 
> Yesss thhiiisss is sss daaa ladessszzzee mannnn
> 
> LMFAO, I know someone got that on video........
> 
> Wait till you start to remember your fun times LOL..


Oh I REMEMBER it, just not "perfectly." I do, however, remember that rant I went on, it was fun. Let's do it again.


----------



## Tripp

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Dux said:


> TMoneyNYY after way too much Tequila


"He was drunk and behaving obnoxiously"

:r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Tripp said:


> "He was drunk and behaving obnoxiously"
> 
> :r


Damn, I should have said that at some point so that I could be just a little bit more like Mr. Malmsteen!


----------



## bmagin320

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

i can't see the pic of the socks thing, btw, what is the "sock incident"?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



bmagin320 said:


> i can't see the pic of the socks thing, btw, what is the "sock incident"?


We went to Club Macanudo (where the dress-code is much stricter than Merchant's) and Craig (Landers) didn't have the right shoes... so, Ryan (I think) said that if someone had black socks (which I did), then he should put them over his sneakers, and we could get in... it failed miserably.


----------



## Landers

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

They were gonna let me slide with the socks, but they knew they had us on ID's... oh well. Had a great time and ended up at the Carnegie Club instead

For anyone who wants.. I took a video of us at Merchant's. Just a real short clip, but it shows just how loud and obnoxious we all were 
http://www.t-mobilepictures.com/190...ps/ENTRY/EDITENTRY?WT.mc_n=Blog&WT.mc_t=Email


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



Landers said:


> They were gonna let me slide with the socks, but they knew they had us on ID's... oh well. Had a great time and ended up at the Carnegie Club instead
> 
> For anyone who wants.. I took a video of us at Merchant's. Just a real short clip, but it shows just how loud and obnoxious we all were
> http://www.t-mobilepictures.com/190...ps/ENTRY/EDITENTRY?WT.mc_n=Blog&WT.mc_t=Email


HAHAHAHAHA, I can't believe you actually got a video of the (extraordinarily bright) flashlight in my eyes. Thanks, I really appreciate it.


----------



## RPB67

Looks like a lot of fun was had.

Ryan looked loaded before he even started drinking. I hope Landers slept OK.
That photo on the sleeper is just precious boys.

The sock thing was good thinking. Duty called and you guys pre-vailed. Awesome. 

As for the Pimp Cup, I see a new user title in store for someone. 

You guys are hillarious. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## King James

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

Figured out why you were covering your eyes.

http://imageshack.us

Ryan...you could have closed the bathroom door while showering :r


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



King James said:


> Figured out why you were covering your eyes.
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> Ryan...you could have closed the bathroom door while showering :r


I thought we agreed never to speak of this.


----------



## RPB67

OMG !!

Ryan, what happened to you out there.


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



King James said:


> Figured out why you were covering your eyes.
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> Ryan...you could have closed the bathroom door while showering :r


I guess Gerrys new eating plan is working fast...........


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*

That herf was far too much fun. We need to do this again, with more money, though.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



MeNimbus said:


> This is going to be a very bad night....19 degrees and like 5-10 guys in 1 room. :r


I just found this and I couldn't stop laughing... it was about 246 degrees in that room!!!!!


----------



## Rploaded

*Re: Possible NYC Herf?*



TMoneYNYY said:


> I need to do this again, with more money, though.


Yes I agree


----------



## Dux

I'm Ready for the next herf


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> I'm Ready for the next herf


I haven't slept since the 1st... and I won't until the next!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeNimbus

Thank you guys very much for the blurry night. After I left Merchants East I was vomiting my way home. I am so AMAZED that I actually made it home OK. 

I'm sorry I was late due to work related issues. I had to take care of office drama before I met you guys. 

Ryan my wife is actually going to Boston for work in a month. :bx She should meet your wife, but I think that would be a bad thing because they would "try" to make us quit cigars.

Now everyone needs to buy a pimp cup every time we Herf. 

Thank you boys for a very good time. :ss


----------



## Landers

MeNimbus said:


> Thank you guys very much for the blurry night. After I left Merchants East I was vomiting my way home. I am so AMAZED that I actually made it home OK.
> 
> I'm sorry I was late due to work related issues. I had to take care of office drama before I met you guys.
> 
> Ryan my wife is actually going to Boston for work in a month. :bx She should meet your wife, but I think that would be a bad thing because they would "try" to make us quit cigars.
> 
> Now everyone needs to buy a pimp cup every time we Herf.
> 
> Thank you boys for a very good time. :ss


Ryan's wife wouldn't ask Ryan to quit.. She's a great gal and enjoys a cigar herself on occasion.

Jian.. thanks for the shot man and thanks for coming, it was a blast! Glad you made it home safely and feeling better now 

Craig


----------



## RenoB

This is just too funny :r 

Herf away!!!


----------



## Johnnylaw

Had agreat time chillin with all you mothertruckers. Can't wait to do it again. I'm bringing a loaner pair of big red floppy clown shoes for whoever shows up in sneakers next time. :fu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Johnnylaw said:


> Had agreat time chillin with all you mothertruckers. Can't wait to do it again. I'm bringing a loaner pair of big red floppy clown shoes for whoever shows up in sneakers next time. :fu


What about extra socks?!?!?!

Also, we all need pimp-cups for the next herf!

Jian, I must say thanks again, those were good times. I'm glad you made it home safely, you looked like you were asleep on your feet in the waiting area, which means we need to actually get more into you next time.


----------



## MeNimbus

Your welcome Craig. SoCo+Lime was a good shot :al . Not too potent, but I think the tequila shot did me in. I was fine up to that point and the last time I drank tequila was during spring break in college (many years ago). :hn 

I was actually pretty buzzed by the time I showed up...:al  

Did Pete post any of the group pics up? Enjoy your weekend :s


----------



## TMoneYNYY

MeNimbus said:


> Your welcome Craig. SoCo+Lime was a good shot :al . Not too potent, but I think the tequila shot did me in. I was fine up to that point and the last time I drank tequila was during spring break in college (many years ago). :hn
> 
> I was actually pretty buzzed by the time I showed up...:al
> 
> Did Pete post any of the group pics up? Enjoy your weekend :s


Jian, we knew you were done when you walked in an introduced yourself! Can't wait to do this again... we NEED to have chalices, however. That's the only way to get into the herf.


----------



## Johnnylaw

TMoneYNYY said:


> What about extra socks?!?!?!


Got your socks right here, Mo:










:fu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Hahahaha, thanks! WHERE DO I FIND THE CHALICE OF MIGHT, JL? My memory is... foggy, at best!


----------



## Johnnylaw

TMoneYNYY said:


> Hahahaha, thanks! WHERE DO I FIND THE CHALICE OF MIGHT, JL? My memory is... foggy, at best!


Check you PM's Dizzle. 
PM's out to everone that needs a pimp cup. PM me if I missed you.
One for me :al ....one for my homies.


----------



## RPB67

Get your Pimp Cups

http://www.icedoutgear.com/pimp-cups.php


----------



## Tripp

2 things...

1. I'm moving to the other coast in May, so I think we need to plan "Going Away/NYC Herf 1.5"

2. I need you guys to pm me you're addy's, just for future refrence


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Tripp said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 1. I'm moving to the other coast in May, so I think we need to plan "Going Away/NYC Herf 1.5"
> 
> 2. I need you guys to pm me you're addy's, just for future refrence


1.) YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2.) I go up to Easton sometimes, so we should have a FEW more before you go!


----------



## Dux

Tripp said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 1. I'm moving to the other coast in May, so I think we need to plan "Going Away/NYC Herf 1.5"
> 
> 2. I need you guys to pm me you're addy's, just for future refrence


How about March


----------



## Johnnylaw

March sounds great.


----------



## Johnnylaw

Fyi:


----------



## TMoneYNYY

March sounds great to me!


----------



## Dux

Johnnylaw said:


> Check you PM's Dizzle.
> PM's out to everone that needs a pimp cup. PM me if I missed you.
> One for me :al ....one for my homies.


Might have to show up with a LED Dog tag @ the next herf


----------



## Johnnylaw

Dux said:


> Might have to show up with a LED Dog tag @ the next herf


rock dat shit, homie!

D
U
X
BLING!


----------



## Malik23

It'll match the BLING lighter you had :r


----------



## Dux

Malik23 said:


> It'll match the BLING lighter you had :r


Yeah well I just placed a bid on a new Lighter since you guys made fun of the bling friday night  J/K I did order a new lighter (2nd Back up Lighter) but the Bling will still come along for any future Herfs 

In case anyone wants a Bling Lighter 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/8857/
14.99 you cant go wrong


----------



## par

looks like fun! Too bad you couldn't get into club macanudo, it's a really nice place to hang out at!


----------



## MeNimbus

So NYC Sauna Herf 2.0 in March? If so, I'm going to plan around it. 

Craig was that a Power Ranger you were smoking on Friday? It had a powerful kick to it. Either that or I was too drunk to notice the difference. :al 

Cheers,


----------



## TMoneYNYY

MeNimbus said:


> So NYC Sauna Herf 2.0 in March? If so, I'm going to plan around it.
> 
> Craig was that a Power Ranger you were smoking on Friday? It had a powerful kick to it. Either that or I was too drunk to notice the difference. :al
> 
> Cheers,


What dates are good for you guys... we need to send Tripp off well!!!!! Also, I have a friend who wants to stay in the city, so we might have to go for a 2-day herf, this time!


----------



## Landers

MeNimbus said:


> So NYC Sauna Herf 2.0 in March? If so, I'm going to plan around it.
> 
> Craig was that a Power Ranger you were smoking on Friday? It had a powerful kick to it. Either that or I was too drunk to notice the difference. :al
> 
> Cheers,


:r it was an '03 Opus X. That thing was great, it wasn't anywhere near the '83 Davidoff that I had before that, but it kicked me on my ass. :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Landers said:


> :r it was an '03 Opus X. That thing was great, it wasn't anywhere near the '83 Davidoff that I had before that, but it kicked me on my ass. :ss


I don't think that there could have been more spice in it... ever. I had a Davidoff, myself, but not quite as nice as the '83's... where'd you find them?


----------



## Tripp

TMoneYNYY said:


> What dates are good for you guys... we need to send Tripp off well!!!!! Also, I have a friend who wants to stay in the city, so we might have to go for a 2-day herf, this time!


Any weekend except for 17th-19th is great for me. A 2-day mega herf sounds fun, I'll take the weekend off from work, bring a backpack full of gars, and stuff my pockets with money!


----------



## Tripp

MeNimbus said:


> Craig was that a Power Ranger you were smoking on Friday? It had a powerful kick to it. Either that or I was too drunk to notice the difference. :al
> 
> Cheers,


I've been looking everywhere in my area for a power ranger, and nobody has them. If anyone has the chance to pick one up, I'll be glad to buy/trade it from you at the next herf.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Tripp said:


> Any weekend except for 17th-19th is great for me. A 2-day mega herf sounds fun, I'll take the weekend off from work, bring a backpack full of gars, and stuff my pockets with money!


How about March 9th-10th-11th? You need to have a GREAT time... AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## TechMetalMan

Haha, an absolutely fabulous herf it looks like guys. Glad you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Dux

Im game for NYC herf 2.0


----------



## Tripp

Dux said:


> Im game for NYC herf 2.0


So am I... WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!

Oh, btw Dux, what was that Torano that you had on friday, I need to pick up a fiver of those.


----------



## sspolv

So sad I missed this. All I got for my money this weekend was a lack of stuff to do and a hefty cold. Let me know if we plan on doing this again soon. I'll try my damndest to get down there.


----------



## Johnnylaw

Tripp said:


> Any weekend except for 17th-19th is great for me.


+1. 
The 17th is certainly out of the question. You guys are treading on thin ice planning a herf during the Holy Month, but as long as it's not actually on St Paddy's day weekend, I guess I can pencil it in among my other festivities.:ss


----------



## Landers

TMoneYNYY said:


> I don't think that there could have been more spice in it... ever. I had a Davidoff, myself, but not quite as nice as the '83's... where'd you find them?


Ryan. That would be a gift from him. A great cigar. A bit out of my price range....


----------



## Johnnylaw

Let us not forget the Long Island Herf is on Saturday, March 3rd.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56841

I vote for the later in the month the better. :2


----------



## Dux

Tripp said:


> So am I... WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!
> 
> Oh, btw Dux, what was that Torano that you had on friday, I need to pick up a fiver of those.


I will check and let you know 
I'm thinking the same I need to have those handy :dr


----------



## Dux

Johnnylaw said:


> Let us not forget the Long Island Herf is on Saturday, March 3rd.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56841
> 
> I vote for the later in the month the better. :2


End of march is fine with me 
or since tripp will be around till May we could do it in April  
we would have better weather then


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Dux said:


> End of march is fine with me
> or since tripp will be around till May we could do it in April
> we would have better weather then


Yea, I'm goin' to be up in Boston for St. Patrick's Day... and that was a Casa Torano Doug had... I CAN remember things!


----------



## Landers

About NYCH 2 in March... ehhhh.. unless something, uh rather big happens between now and then that allows me to retire from being a cook.. I'll be going the nerf herf and thats about it. :lol: Nothin' outta town.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Landers said:


> About NYCH 2 in March... ehhhh.. unless something, uh rather big happens between now and then that allows me to retire from being a cook.. I'll be going the nerf herf and thats about it. :lol: Nothin' outta town.


Well, I'll be up in Boston for St. Patty's Day, and hopefully I can stay a few days so there will be maximum herfing allowed!


----------



## MeNimbus

I forgot to say THANK YOU Pete for the Cusano. I have never even seen this gar before. I was too drunk to notice many things that night  :al 

Does anyone know Pete's CS Name so that I may add to his RG?? :u


----------



## Johnnylaw

*More pics*

Better late than never... Here's some more shots of the illest crew:


----------



## Johnnylaw

Some more (remember the sauna):

:ss


----------



## Johnnylaw

Blown out, Bro!:ss


----------



## Johnnylaw

NICE ASH!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Johnnylaw said:


> Blown out, Bro!:ss


Wow... good times, man... good times.


----------



## Johnnylaw

TMoneYNYY said:


> Wow... good times, man... good times.


Dude this was my favorite shot of the night. It truly captured how FUBAR you were.









:al


----------



## TMoneYNYY

BASTARD!!!!! Honestly, though... I wouldn't have had it any other way! I'm goin' to the city tomorrow to pick up a few things of a cigar-related nature, so... who knows what could happen.


----------



## Johnnylaw

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm goin' to the city tomorrow to pick up a few things of a cigar-related nature, so... who knows what could happen.


Just try to keep your socks on there, kid.:fu


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Johnnylaw said:


> Just try to keep your socks on there, kid.:fu


I wouldn't have it any other way!!!!!


----------



## Malik23

MeNimbus said:


> I forgot to say THANK YOU Pete for the Cusano. I have never even seen this gar before. I was too drunk to notice many things that night  :al
> 
> Does anyone know Pete's CS Name so that I may add to his RG?? :u


You're welcome. Enjoy it!


----------



## Dux

Johnnylaw said:


> Dude this was my favorite shot of the night. It truly captured how FUBAR you were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :al


That glass was filled with Tequila only  I think we dumped about 4 shots into Tanners glass when he was not looking


----------



## MeNimbus

Nice pics Johnny  

What happened to the pimp cup? You should have one with like neon lights or something...that would be so kool  :r


----------

